# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Οι περιπέτειες του Αρθούρου, της Γκρέτελ & των τέκνων τους!

## CaptainChoco

Σκέφτηκα, όπως έχω ένα θέμα με φωτογραφίες για τα ζεμπράκια μου, να φτιάξω και ένα για το κοκατιλάκι μου!

Σήμερα λοιπόν, είπα να προσθέσω ένα καινούργιο παιχνίδι στο κλουβί του μιας που τα άλλα σαν να τα βαρεθήκαμε λίγο. Επειδή όμως έχω διαβάσει ότι αν μπει κάτι καινούργιο αμέσως μπορεί να τρομάξει, το κρέμασα πρώτα απ'έξω. 

Και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα! 





αυτή η γλωσσίτσα που έβγαινε έξω για να πιάσει τα καλαμάκια ήταν σκέτη τρέλα!  :Love0034:   Επίσης, νομίζω πως του άρεσε περισσότερο από την έξω μεριά επειδή είχε και ένα βαθμό δυσκολίας στο να το πάρει και να το φέρει μέσα, οπότε δούλευε και το μυαλουδάκι μας παραπάνω!!

----------


## olga

Ειναι δραστηριο πουλακι οπως ολα τα κοκατιλ! Ξεκινησες την εξημερωση?

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο Κωνσταντίνα!! Είναι χαρά μας να μας δείχνεις φωτό από τα πουλάκια σου!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αύριο θα πάω να πάρω κεχρί για να ξεκινήσουμε σιγά σιγά, τον βλέπω αρκετά πρόθυμο το μικρούλη!!  :Happy0159:

----------


## xrisam

:Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi:  :Youpi: Γιούπι!!!!!!!!!!! Επιτέλους βλέπουμε τον κοκατιλάκο σου!!!
 Ε'ιναι ένα κουκλί!!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλέ, τον έχεις ξαναδεί  ::  Τον είχα συστήσει!  :Happy0159:

----------


## Sapien

Οντως, η γλωσσιτσα ολα τα λεφτα ηταν!

Κουκλακι σκετο ειναι ο ατιμος! Να τον χαιρεσαι, Κωνσταντινα μου!  :Love0033:

----------


## mparoyfas

βρε παιδια κουκλακι δε λεω αλλα εγω τον βλεπω λιγο σκοτεινο τυπο στις φωτο τον αρθουράκο τωρα ειμαι και καποιας ηλικιας οποτε συμπαθάτε με !!! ::  ::  :: 

μια χαρα πουλακι καλη επιτυχια στις προσπάθειες σου!

----------


## Sapien

> βρε παιδια κουκλακι δε λεω αλλα εγω τον βλεπω λιγο σκοτεινο τυπο στις φωτο τον αρθουράκο τωρα ειμαι και καποιας ηλικιας οποτε συμπαθάτε με !!!
> 
> μια χαρα πουλακι καλη επιτυχια στις προσπάθειες σου!


Σκοτεινο τυπου "κρυβω μια σπαθα κατω απ'το φτερο"? ή τυπου "δεν ειχε αρκετο φωτισμο στις φωτο"?? με τρομαζεις!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι, όχι σπάθα δεν έχουμε, είναι μικρός ακόμα!!! Κάτι η συννεφιά σήμερα, κάτι το παράθυρο που αντιφεγγίζει, κάτι η κάμερα του κινητού, μου βγήκε νονός της νύχτας ο Αρθούρος! Βέβαια, νονό της νύχτας που παίζει με καλαμάκια δεν μπορώ να πω ότι φοβάμαι και πολύ!  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Sapien

> Όχι, όχι σπάθα δεν έχουμε, είναι μικρός ακόμα!!! Κάτι η συννεφιά σήμερα, κάτι το παράθυρο που αντιφεγγίζει, κάτι η κάμερα του κινητού, μου βγήκε νονός της νύχτας ο Αρθούρος! Βέβαια, νονό της νύχτας που παίζει με καλαμάκια δεν μπορώ να πω ότι φοβάμαι και πολύ!



Με τους "σκοτεινους τυπους" να ξερεις οτι ακομα και τα καλαμακια, μπορει να αποβουν θανατηφορααααααα!!!  :Fighting0074:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμάααααν, θα έχω πρόβλημα μου φαίνεται! Βρε μήπως να βγάλω και τα καλαμάκια;;  :Fighting0092:

----------


## Sapien

> Αμάααααν, θα έχω πρόβλημα μου φαίνεται! Βρε μήπως να βγάλω και τα καλαμάκια;;


ρε συ, αυτο το emoticon εψαχνα  :Fighting0092:  κ τελικα εβαλα αυτο  :Fighting0074:  επειδη δεν το εβρισκα!  :Sign0007:  :Anim 63:

----------


## Destat

Α ρε Κωνσταντίνα, τί κούκλος είναι αυτός και δεν μας τον έδειχνες τόσο καιρό?? Να τον χαίρεσαι! Αλλά ε όχι και νονός της νύχτας με τέτοια φάτσα...δεν φαίνεται και τόσο αδίστακτος,εκτός κι αν του πάρεις τα παιχνίδια να φανταστώ..  :Party0024:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ πάλι δεν έβρισκα το emoticon που έβαλες εσύ  :: 

Ε δεν τον έχω και πολύ καιρό! Δέκα μερούλες είμαστε μαζί μόνο! Σήμερα του έβαλα το φαγητό του, και κλασσικά πήγε πιο πέρα στο κλαδί και μετά του έλεγα "Έλα να  φας" και σιγά σιγά ήρθε ο γλυκούλης  :Party0024:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πήρα το κεχρί σήμερα για να ξεκινήσουμε. Μιας και είναι λίγο φοβητσιάρης ακόμα (δεν τον έχω και πολλές μέρες εξάλλου οπότε λογικό είναι), του έβαλα ένα μικρό κομμάτι στα κάγκελα του κλουβιού για να το δοκιμάσει αρχικά και να δει τι είναι και αν του αρέσει. Όπως έχω βάλει το κομμάτι, είναι περισσότερο από την έξω μεριά με σκοπό να συνηθίσει στις λιχουδιές έξω από το κλουβί του,  όπως θα του τις δίνω και εγώ δηλαδή. Ελπίζω να ξεκινάω σωστά!

----------


## Sapien

Μ'αρεσει ο τροπος που σκεφτεσαι  :: 

(αναφορικα με τα emoticons, ειμαστε ελεος ομως..  ::  :Anim 63: )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάλι καλά γιατί είχα αμφιβολίες!  :Icon Rolleyes:  Δεν έχει δοκιμάσει καθόλου αλλά φτάσαμε στο σημείο που το βάζω στα κάγκελα χωρίς να φοβάται και το κρατάω και εκείνος πηγαινοέρχεται μια κοντά μια μακριά. Και θέλω και δε θέλω ένα πράγμα, η αμφιβολία και η περιέργεια μαζί  :Evilgrin0039:  

Πάντως, μέχρι να εξημερωθεί ο Αρθούρος με βλέπω να γίνομαι ειδική στο να παίζω παιχνίδια στον υπολογιστή με το ένα χέρι και με το άλλο να κρατάω το κεχρί και να λέω γλυκόλογα! Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να σφυρίζω μέχρι και στα χρυσόψαρα, και αυτά μου απαντούν με...μπουρμπουλήθρες!  :Animal0028:

----------


## Sapien

> Πάλι καλά γιατί είχα αμφιβολίες!  Δεν έχει δοκιμάσει καθόλου αλλά φτάσαμε στο σημείο που το βάζω στα κάγκελα χωρίς να φοβάται και το κρατάω και εκείνος πηγαινοέρχεται μια κοντά μια μακριά. Και θέλω και δε θέλω ένα πράγμα, η αμφιβολία και η περιέργεια μαζί  
> 
> Πάντως, μέχρι να εξημερωθεί ο Αρθούρος με βλέπω να γίνομαι ειδική στο να παίζω παιχνίδια στον υπολογιστή με το ένα χέρι και με το άλλο να κρατάω το κεχρί και να λέω γλυκόλογα! Ήδη έχω αρχίσει να σφυρίζω μέχρι και στα χρυσόψαρα, και αυτά μου απαντούν με...μπουρμπουλήθρες!


Ωραια! Τελικα σε βλεπω να εκπαιδευεις τα χρυσοψαρα, παρα τον Αρθουρο! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα!! Μηπως να δοκιμαζες το κεχρι στα χρυσοψαρα??  :Character0053:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Δεν νομίζω ότι θα τους κάνει και πολύ καλό να φάνε κεχρί, μην αρχίσουν να μου κελαηδάνε και αυτά!   ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μωρέ τι κουκλί βρήκες τελικά????
Πρίγκιπα τον έχεις τον νεαρό!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι!!!!! Τελικά η επιμονή και η υπομονή είναι όντως το βασικότερο!! Αλλά! Θα προσθέσω και την εφευρετικότητα  :winky:  Έχω κόψει το κεχρί σε μικρά κομμάτια και όλη μέρα από εχθές όποτε πάει να παίξει με το αγαπημένο του παιχνίδι που είναι κοντά στα κάγκελα, του το πάω αργά αργά προς το μέρος του. Τις πρώτες φορές έφευγε τελείως από κοντά, στη συνέχεια όλο και καθόταν περισσότερο να παίξει μέχρι που έβαλα το κεχρί μπροστά από το σπάγκο που τόσο του αρέσει να δαγκώνει. Και αντί για το σπάγκο, έπιασε το κεχρί και έφαγε λίγο!! Η πρώτη φορά που τον ταΐζω και τρώει από το χέρι μου  ::    Μετά έκανε κάποιες απόπειρες ακόμα αλλά τελικά πέταξε πιο πέρα, πιστεύω όμως ότι ήταν το πρώτο και σημαντικότερο βήμα!!

----------


## olga

Μπραβο Κωνσταντινα! Ετσι οπως τα πατε θα εξημερωθει γρηγορα!

----------


## blackmailer

Μια χαρα τα πατε...αργα κ σταθερα βηματα κ ολα θα πανε καλα!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο τρόπος που εμένα με βόλεψε ήταν μέσω αυτού του παιχνιδιού που είχα φτιάξει κάποτε (που να το ήξερα τότε ότι θα μου φαινόταν τόσο χρήσιμο! )



όπως βλέπετε, τα καλαμάκια σχηματίζουν δύο "θήκες", στη μια από τις οποίες έβαλα το κεχρί. Έδεσα το παιχνίδι έξω από το κλουβί για ευκολότερη πρόσβαση σε εμένα αλλά και για να μάθει να έρχεται κοντά στα κάγκελα. Όταν είδα ότι του φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον και προσπαθούσε να πιάσει το κεχρί, έβαλα το χέρι μου και του το έδωσα πιο κοντά. Αμέσως άρχισε να τρώει χωρίς πρόβλημα, με εμένα να κρατάω κοντά στα κάγκελα τη πάνω θήκη με το κεχρί. Όταν απομακρυνόταν του έλεγα "Έλα να φας", μια φράση που χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και μέρες όταν του βάζω φαγητό στο κλουβί και έχει αρχίσει και τη συνδέει όντως με το φαγητό. "Παίζαμε" πολύ ώρα με αυτό το παιχνίδι, άλλοτε του έδινα την κάτω θήκη που είναι άδεια για να παίξει με τα καλαμάκια και άλλοτε τη πάνω θήκη για να φάει το κεχρί και σιγά σιγά έβγαλα το κεχρί από το παιχνίδι τελείως για να φάει καθαρά από το χέρι μου και όντως το έκανε χωρίς πρόβλημα! (Όλα αυτά τα έκανα αφού είχε ήδη φάει τη πρώτη φορά από το χέρι μου). Γενικώς αυτό το παιχνίδι μάλλον θα με βολέψει πολύ μιας και συνδυάζει αυτά που του αρέσουν, σπάγκο, καλαμάκια και κεχρί  :Happy0159:  Φυσικά δεν τον πιέζω για τίποτα, προχωράω όσο μου δίνει εκείνος το δικαίωμα να προχωρήσω  :winky:

----------


## blackmailer

Ααααα τι ωραίο το παιχνιδακι αυτο!! Θα το φτιαξω κι εγω στην Sunny μου...και θα τις βαζω κι εγω κεχρι και φρουτολαχανικα μεσα για να παιζει κιολας...εσυ του δινεις τπτ φρουτολαχανικα; να ξεκινησεις αμεσα που να μαθει να στα τρωει ολα...εμενα πλεον οτι και αν της βαλω παει και δοκιμαζει αμεσως...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι είναι πολύ ωραίο παιχνίδι και του αρέσει πολύ  :winky:  Αμέ του βάζω από τώρα, έχω βάλει και καροτάκι, γλιστρίδα, σταφύλι. Είναι λίγο διστακτικός αλλά πάει να δοκιμάσει, οπότε πιστεύω με το καιρό θα τα τρώει (από ότι μου είπε και η Χρυσαυγή, τους έδινε και λαχανικά οπότε δεν του είναι τελείως άγνωστα)! Το απόγευμα προς βραδάκι ξαναπαίξαμε με αυτό το παιχνίδι και στο τέλος το άφησα τελείως στην άκρη και έτρωγε από το χέρι μου, άλλαζα και τη μεριά που του το έδινα και πάλι ερχόταν ο γλυκούλης, έφαγε αρκετά μικρά κομματάκια κεχρί και όταν τελείωσε ένα και πήγα να πάρω άλλο με περίμενε στη θέση του, κύριος! ενώ μετά του έδινα και τα καλαμάκια από το παιχνίδι χωρίς κεχρί και πάλι ερχόταν για να παίξει! Νομίζω τα πάει πολύ καλά!!

----------


## blackmailer

Super!

----------


## olga

Κωνσταντινα ειμαι περιεργη... το σταφυλι το εφαγε? Γιατι φρουτα γενικα δεν τους βαζω.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πήγε κοντά, το δοκίμασε αλλά δεν έφαγε  ::  αλλά πιστεύω πως με τον καιρό θα τρώει και φρούτα. Βέβαια επικεντρώνομαι περισσότερο στα λαχανικά, μιας και από ότι έχω διαβάσει τα προτιμούν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και επειδή σας έχω υποσχεθεί πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό αλλά και επειδή όπως και να το κάνουμε πιο ωραίες είναι οι φωτογραφίες από τις περιγραφές, να'μαστε και εμείς! 




(είναι από σήμερα το πρωί)

----------


## Efthimis98

Έτσι μπράβοοο...!!!  :Happy:  Είναι πανέξυπνα τα άτιμα!!! 
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι, ναι το ξέρω σας έχω ζαλίσει με τις φωτογραφίες, αλλά εγώ φταίω που πάντα παίρνει ωραίες πόζες; 

Η εξημέρωση συνεχίζεται κανονικά, έρχεται πλέον σε όποιο σημείο του κλουβιού του έχω το κεχρί και επειδή δεν ήθελα να μάθει να έρχεται μόνο με τροφή, του δίνω που και που το παιχνίδι με τις "θήκες" που είχα δείξει σε προηγούμενο ποστ και έρχεται και παίζουμε! Φυσικά έχει κόψει ήδη το σπάγκο στα μισά καλαμάκια, οπότε έχει μείνει μόνο μια "θήκη". 





Έχω αρχίσει σιγά σιγά όταν τον ταΐζω κοντά στην πόρτα να την ανοίγω λίγο και να βάζω το χέρι μου μέσα, προς το παρόν δεν δείχνει να τον ενοχλεί, ίσα ίσα που όταν πάω να πάρω το κεχρί προσπαθεί να βγάλει το κεφάλι του έξω για να συνεχίσει να τρώει  ::

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο σου!!!

Τα παιχνίδια σου ξέρεις ότι μου βάζουν πολλές ιδέες. 
Και το πουλάκι απίθανο. Γρήγορα νομίζω θα το δούμε και εκτός κλουβιού.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μη νομίζεις και εγώ τις ιδέες μου από εδώ τις έχω πάρει, και μετά φυσικά αυτοσχεδιάζω! Μακάρι να τον δείτε γρήγορα εκτός κλουβιού, ανυπομονώ!!  :Party0024:

----------


## xrisam

Γεια σου Αρθουρίτο κουκλάκι ζωγραφιστό!!!

----------


## blackmailer

Λεβέντης και φαγάνας ο αρθούρος ε???χαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάλι καλά που είναι φαγάνας Νεκτάριε, αλλιώς θα είχαμε πρόβλημα με την εξημέρωση!  ::

----------


## blackmailer

:Fighting0029:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και για να μην νομίζετε ότι μείναμε στάσιμοι και δεν κάνουμε προόδους, έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο πλέον που τρώει με το χέρι μου μέσα στο κλουβί χωρίς πρόβλημα, ενώ έχει μάθει ότι όταν παίρνω το κεχρί από ένα βάζο που το έχω, θα τον ταΐσω κιόλας οπότε έρχεται στα κάγκελα κοντά και περιμένει  ::  

Σήμερα κάναμε και την πρώτη μας απόπειρα να ανεβούμε σε μια άλλη πατήθρα που κρατούσα εγώ και όντως ανέβηκε αρκετές φορές για να φτάσει το κεχρί που το κρατούσα λίγο πιο μακριά. Κάθε φορά που έβλεπα ότι απλώνει το πόδι για να ανέβει, του έλεγα "Ανέβα" και μόλις το έκανε του έδινα το κεχρί. Γενικά, καλά τα πήγαμε, ήταν θετικός και δεν φοβήθηκε τη καινούργια πατήθρα που έβλεπε (αν και του την είχα δείξει και πριν 1-2 μέρες την ώρα που του έδινα κεχρί και τον είχα κάνει να φάει πολύ κοντά της έτσι ώστε να μην τη φοβάται όταν έρθει η ώρα να τη χρησιμοποιήσω).

----------


## blackmailer

αχ αυτό το φαί....ότι θέλουν μας κάνουν με τη μάσα Αρθούρε!!! χαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι οι άντρες έχετε μια ιδιαίτερη σχέση με το φαγητό  :Icon Rolleyes:  Και στο αγόρι μου όταν ζητάω χάρη, του τάζω φαγητά  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλημέρα παιδιά! Ο Αρθούρος μου είναι πολύ καλά και έχει βαλθεί να μου αποδείξει ότι όντως είναι αρσενικός! Έβγαλα λοιπόν ένα βίντεο (όχι πολύ καλή ποιότητα αλλά τι να κάνουμε) να δείτε πως περνάμε τα πρωινά μας....και τα μεσημέρια μας δηλαδή! 

Κελαηδάμε λοιπόν χωρίς σταματημό και παίζουμε και λίγο με το παιχνίδι μας! 




επίσης, από χθες κάποιες φορές όταν κελαηδάει ή παίζει ή απλά κάθεται θα κάνει με το στόμα του ένα "τουκ τουκ", είναι διαφορετικό από το τρίξιμο που κάνει όταν χαλαρώνει. Μπορείτε να το ακούσετε και στο βίντεο αν προσέξετε. Μήπως ξέρουμε γιατί το κάνει;
Στο άρθρο με τη γλώσσα του σώματος των παπαγάλων το βρίσκω ως κρότος γλώσσας ή κρότος ράμφους αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πιο από τα δύο είναι  ::

----------


## xrisam

Eχει πλακα ο μικρούλης σου! Είναι όμως ο άτιμος!!! Βρε Αρθούρε που είναι το εξκαλιμπέρ σου? :: 

Νομίζω τα περισσοτερα τέτοιους ήχους κάνουνε.

Εμένα κάνει εντελώς αλλο κελάιδημα ίσως έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι δεν ακουγε αλλα πουλια παραμόνο την καναρα μου (όσο ζούσε ακομα). Τωρα μιμείτε ότι ήχο κάνει η Πηνελοπη αφου καμια φορά με μπερδεύουν τα σκατούλια!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, είπαμε σπαθιά και όπλα μακριά, είναι μικρός ακόμα!!  :: 

Ναι υποθέτω όλα παρόμοιους ήχους θα κάνουν απλά θα διαφοροποιείται και το τελικό τραγούδι στο κάθε αρσενικο ίσως ( :winky: .

Απλά δεν ξέρω γιατί κάνει αυτό το τουκ τουκ με το ράμφος του κάποιες φορές!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κάτι προσπαθεί να πεί ..κάτι έχει ακούσει και το βάζει στο ρεπερτόριο του!! :Character0051: Αν καμιά μέρα σε χαιρετίσει μην λιποθυμήσεις!!!!χαχαχαχα :wink:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείς με το τουκ τουκ που κάνει προσπαθεί να πει κάτι; 'Η απλά με το κελάηδισμα; 
Γιατί αν εννοείς απλά με το κελάηδισμα, η μητέρα μου είναι πεπεισμένη ότι ακούει το αρσενικό ζεμπράκι μου και το μιμείται  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Εννοείς με το τουκ τουκ που κάνει προσπαθεί να πει κάτι; 'Η απλά με το κελάηδισμα; 
> Γιατί αν εννοείς απλά με το κελάηδισμα, η μητέρα μου είναι πεπεισμένη ότι ακούει το αρσενικό ζεμπράκι μου και το μιμείται


Όχι για το τουκ τουκ δεν έχω καταλάβει τί ακριβώς εννοείς εννοώ για το κελαίδισμα...!!!Για το ζεμπράκι δεν ξέρω αλλά μάλλον δικού σας ήχους!!!
Σου είπα αν δεν κάνω λάθος και ξεκινησει να μιλάει θα κάνετε κουβεντούλα .. χαχαχχαα!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι του σφυρίζουμε και εγώ και ο φίλος μου αρκετά συχνά μέσα στη μέρα διάφορους σκοπούς, πολλούς από τους οποίους επαναλαμβάνει!
Του έχουμε μάθει να λέει σφυριχτά "κοκατίλ" και το λέει και μόνος του όταν κελαηδάει, έχει πολύ πλάκα!! (Ναι είμαι τρελαμένη με τα πτηνά μου, το ξέρω  :Party0016: ).

Όσον αφορά την εξημέρωση πάντως, έχει μάθει να ανεβαίνει στη πατήθρα που του βάζω όταν λέω "ανέβα" και από εχθές προσπαθώ να ανέβει στο χέρι μου αντί για την πατήθρα. Μία φορά ανέβηκε καταλάθος, δύο φορές έβαλε μόνο το ένα του πόδι και αρκετές φορές έχει ακουμπήσει το δάχτυλό μου με το ράμφος του όπως κάνουν καμιά φορά όταν θέλουν να ανεβούν κάπου και στηρίζονται. Υποθέτω αυτό το βήμα θέλει περισσότερη προσπάθεια από τα επόμενα αλλά θα το καταφέρουμε και αυτό!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μπράβο βρε Κωνσταντίνα.
Νομίζω σύντομα θα δούμε τον μικρό στο χέρι σου.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ήρθε η ώρα που θα χρειαστώ τη συμβουλή σας για το πως να προχωρήσω παρακάτω! 

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν, από εκείνη τη μέρα που ανέφερα ποιο πάνω ότι ανέβηκε μια φορά στο χέρι μου καταλάθος και άλλες δύο ανέβασε μόνο το ένα του πόδι, όποτε παρατείνω το δάχτυλό μου φοβάται. Υπέθεσα ότι δεν είναι έτοιμος ακόμα οπότε πήγα ένα βήμα πίσω και άρχισα να τον ταΐζω κεχρί αυτή τη φορά έχοντας ανοιχτή τη παλάμη μου και το κεχρί στο κέντρο. Όλο αυτό μέσα στο κλουβί. Στην αρχή το φοβόταν αλλά σιγά σιγά το συνήθισε και έρχεται και τρώει. Μια φορά μάλιστα είχε πιάσει το μικρό μου δάχτυλο στο ράμφος και το επεξεργαζόταν. 

Αφού το έκανα αυτό τρεις με τέσσερις μέρες χωρίς να τον πιέζω να ανέβει, άρχιζα να απομακρύνω το χέρι μου και να του δίνω το δάχτυλό μου για να ανέβει. Μόλις όμως το κεχρί φεύγει από το σημείο που το φτάνει αν τεντωθεί φεύγει και αυτός χωρίς καν να προσπαθεί να βρει τρόπο να το πάρει. Κάποιες φορές "δαγκώνει" και το δάχτυλό μου.

Βλέποντας ότι αυτό δεν πιάνει και δεν πρόκειται να ανέβει, άρχισα να τον "πιέζω" στη κοιλίτσα κοντά στα πόδια όπως είδα σε κάποια βίντεο. Αυτό τον κάνει να ανεβάζει το ένα ποδαράκι πάνω στο χέρι μου αλλά αμέσως πάει πιο πέρα και κατεβαίνει. Μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες δε το κατάλαβε οπότε απλά αποφεύγει το δάχτυλο "πηδώντας" από πάνω και συνεχίζει να τρώει ακάθεκτος.

Δεν ξέρω ποια άλλη τεχνική να χρησιμοποιήσω, να σημειώσω πως σε λίγο κλείνω μήνα που τον έχω, ξέρω ότι τα πάμε ήδη πολύ καλά σε αυτό το σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα, όπως και ότι κάποια βήματα θα πάρουν περισσότερο καιρό από κάποια άλλα, απλά ήλπιζα να με κατατοπίζατε ως προς το ποια τεχνική να συνεχίσω να χρησιμοποιώ.

Επίσης, έχω δει κάποιους που τα βγάζουν έξω από το κλουβί για να τους το μάθουν, αλλά εγώ δεν νιώθω ακόμα σίγουρη να τον βγάλω από το κλουβί χωρίς να με εμπιστεύεται ώστε να ανέβει στο χέρι μου  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Ζείς υπέροχες στιγμές και μην ψάχνεις τρόπο να τις συντομεύσεις. Θα σου λείψουν, στο λέω εκ πείρας. 
Το τεντωμένο δάκτυλο, ακόμα και σήμερα ο Ερνέστο το φοβάται 15 μήνες μετά. Μην το πολυχρησιμοποιείς (δική μου άποψη βέβαια, άλλα πουλάκια το δέχονται) προτίμησε να του τείνεις το χέρι με τα δάκτυλα ενωμένα, όπως όταν του δίνεις φαγητό.
Νομίζω ότι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο αφού "περιεργάζεται" τα δάκτυλά σου. Θέλει να δει "τι είναι τουτο το πράγμα" που θες να ανέβει επάνω. Το ότι δεν τρομάζει ή δε φτερουγίζει είναι επίσης θετικό σημάδι. Σε δέχεται σιγά σιγά.

Υπομονή. Αυτές οι στιγμές θα σου λείψουν. Οπως λείπουν και σε μένα οταν κυνήγαγα τον μικρό να καταδεχτεί έστω να κοιτάξει το χέρι μου. Θα γίνει ξαφνικά, εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις, και η αίσθηση θα είναι απλά ΥΠΕΡΟΧΗ.

Για έξω από το κλουβί δεν εξαρτάται από το πουλάκι αλλά απο σένα. Αν δε νιώσεις έτοιμη ΜΗ το βγάλεις, θα το καταλάβει και το ίδιο. Πρώτα νιώσε ότι δέθηκες μαζί του όσο πρέπει και μετα βγάλτον  :Happy: 

Ολα τα παραπάνω φυσικά είναι από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία με τον Ερνέστο και σε καμία περίπτωση "γνώμη ειδικού". Ελπίζω σύντομα να κόβεις βόλτες στο σπίτι με τον φιλαράκο σου στον ώμο.

Εμπρός κι εσύ ρε Αρθούρε. Κάνε το βήμα!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση Διονύση, με βοήθησε πολύ! Το ξέρω ότι είναι απίστευτες στιγμές όταν κάνουν ένα μικρό βήμα προς εσένα και σου δείχνουν ότι σε εμπιστεύονται, έστω και λίγο. 

Την πρώτη φορά που έφαγε κεχρί από το χέρι μου, έτρεμα ολόκληρη από τη χαρά μου!!  :Jumping0011: 

Ναι προς το παρόν, όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να ανέβει στο χέρι μου ποτέ δεν έχει τρομάξει, να φτερουγίσει ή να φύγει τελείως, απλά προσπαθεί να βρει τρόπο να φάει το κεχρί, και άμα δεν το καταφέρνει ακουμπάει με το ράμφος ανοιχτό το χέρι μου σαν να μου λέει "πάρτο αυτό λίγο πιο πέρα και εσύ", αλλά ποτέ δεν με πονάει. Για αυτό είχα και το δάγκωμα σε εισαγωγικά. Δεν με έχει πονέσει ποτέ. Επίσης, όταν τρώει κάνω ήρεμες κινήσεις σαν να τον χαϊδεύω στο λαιμό του και δεν τον ενοχλεί καθόλου!!

Αύριο θα προσπαθήσω αυτό με το σπρωξιματάκι στη κοιλίτσα με τα δάχτυλα ανοιχτά όπως όταν τρώει από την παλάμη μου, μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο και να το φοβάται το τεντωμένο δάχτυλο!! 

Ευχαριστώ!  :cool:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με τον Αρθουράκο είμαστε *ένα μήνα μαζί* και.....

1) Ήδη χαλάσαμε το πρώτο μας παιχνίδι οπότε αναγκάστηκα να του το "επισκευάσω" με κάποιες αλλαγές που φαίνεται ότι του αρέσουν

 



2) Έρχεται και κοντά να δει τι ακριβώς κάνω εκεί με το κινητό στο χέρι!



3) Νομίζω το αγαπημένο του χρώμα είναι το πράσινο! Όταν έφτιαχνα το παιχνίδι του, τον ρωτούσα πιο καλαμάκι του αρέσει για να το δέσω στο σπάγκο...Του έδωσα δύο πράσινα και ήρθε να τα δαγκώσει αμέσως, του έδωσα ένα κόκκινο και ούτε που το άγγιξε!!!  :: 

Οπότε στο παιδί μου αρέσει το πράσινο, πάει και τελείωσε!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Εχει αποψη το αγόρι!!! 

Και εγω αν και ΑΕΚ λατρεύω το πράσινο (εχει κίτρινο μέσα γιαυτο μάλλον :Evilgrin0039: )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έκατσε στο χέρι μου ο ζουζούνος μου, το αγοράκι μου  :Jumping0045: 

Είχα βάλει τη τροφή του στη παλάμη μου, μαζί με λίγο μαδημένο κεχρί μέσα και ήρθε κλασικά και έτρωγε δίπλα στο κλαδί. Και ξαφνικά άρχισε να πατάει το ένα του ποδαράκι πάνω στο χέρι μου για να ισορροπήσει και να πιάσει τα σποράκια που ήθελε. Και στο τέλος ανέβηκε και με τα δύο ποδαράκια πάνω και έκανε και τη βόλτα του, να κάτσει να φάει από τη μεριά που τον βόλευε. Φυσικά εγώ ακούνητη μην τρομάξει πάνω που έκανε το βήμα.. Αλλά...ήταν υπέροχο  ::

----------


## blackmailer

είναι όντως τρομερή η στιγμή που κάθεται πρώτη φορά στο χέρι σου ένα πουλάκι...!! θυμάμαι κι εγώ με τη Sunny μου τότε είχα τρελαθεί...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πραγματικά δεν το πίστευα όταν το έκανε!  Είναι αυτό που είχε πει ο Διονύσης πιο πάνω, θα το κάνει στα ξαφνικά εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις!!! Είχε πολύ δίκιο!!  :Jumping0045:

----------


## tasos arg

έκατσα κ διάβασα ολο το θέμα,μπράβο σου για την προσπάθεια συνέχισε ετσι!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και συνεχίζουμε ακάθεκτοι να ανεβαίνουμε στη παλάμη σαν να μην τρέχει τίποτα κάθε φορά που βάζω το χέρι στο κλουβί. Έχω αρχίσει και κουνάω και λίγο το χέρι μου σιγά σιγά όταν είναι επάνω και δεν έχει τρομάξει μέχρι τώρα!  :Party0038:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παιδιά ήθελα να κάνω μια ερωτησούλα! Όταν βγάλω τον Αρθουράκο από το κλουβί, ποια είναι η καλύτερη τεχνική; Να ανοίξω τη πόρτα ώστε να βγει μόνος του όποτε θέλει ή να τον βγάλω όσο κάθεται πάνω στο χέρι μου και να τον βάλω στο σταντ του; 

Να σημειώσω ότι με το σταντ έχει εξοικειωθεί οπτικά, το έχω κοντά στο κλουβί του εδώ και λίγες μέρες και το έχει συνηθίσει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλό είναι Κωνσταντίνα να τον αφήσεις να κάνει μόνος το πρώτο βήμα. Απλά να τον δελεάσεις με τροφή για να βγει, αν έρθει έχε καλώς, αν δεν έρχεται, τότε άφησέ το για την επόμενη μέρα, ή μετά από κάποιες ώρες. Μην στεναχωριέσαι, θα θέλει τον χρόνο του!!!  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλέ δεν στεναχωριέμαι, δεν έχω προσπαθήσει καν να τον βγάλω ακόμα. Περιορίζομαι στο να τρώει από το χέρι μου σε διαφορετικά σημεία του κλουβιού και να του κουνάω σιγά σιγά για να το συνηθίσει και τα πάει πολύ καλά. Σήμερα για πρώτη φορά δεν ήρθε στο χέρι μου σκαρφαλώνοντας, αλλά το είχα σε απόσταση και πέταξε για να έρθει  :cool:  Απλά ρωτάω από πριν πως να το κάνω για να γίνει το βήμα με το σωστό τρόπο και να του μείνει ως θετική εμπειρία!!  :wink:   Θα του πάρω ένα σκοινί από αυτά τα ευλύγιστα  και θα το βάλω έξω από τη πόρτα του κλουβιού του ώστε αν θέλει να βγει και να καθίσει εκεί για αρχή!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εχθές το απόγευμα που λέτε, ο μικρός μου έκανε τη πρώτη εξερεύνηση εκτός κλουβιού. Του άνοιξα τη πόρτα και τον τάιζα κεχρί, σιγά σιγά άρχισε να βγαίνει προς τα έξω μέχρι που σκαρφάλωσε από την έξω μεριά και κάθισε πάνω στην οροφή του κλουβιού του! Τον τάισα, παίξαμε με ένα παιχνίδι, μου τσίμπησε τη κουρτίνα  :: . Μετά τον έβαζα να ανέβει στο χέρι μου για να τον βάλω μέσα, και καθόταν μέχρι που έφτανα κοντά στη πόρτα. Μετά πετούσε πάλι πάνω στο κλουβί γιατί του καλάρεσε του κυρίου και δεν ήθελε να μπει μέσα  :cool:  Στο τέλος, αφού πέταξε μια γύρα στο δωμάτιο, κάθισε πάνω σε μια καρέκλα και μετά στο πάτωμα. Από εκεί τον καλόπιασα με κεχρί και περπάτησε μέχρι τη κάτω πόρτα του κλουβιού και μπήκε μέσα τελικά.

Πάντως πήγε πολύ καλά, δεν τρόμαξε, βγήκε μόνος του και το διασκέδασε κιόλας!! Σήμερα του πήρα ένα σκοινί πατήθρα από αυτά που έχουν το σύρμα μέσα και του δίνεις το σχήμα που θέλεις, και το έβαλα από την έξω μεριά για να κάθεται, αλλά ακόμα το φοβάται οπότε πριν τον ξαναβγάλω θα περιμένω να το συνηθίσει λιγάκι.  :Party0024:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παιδιά έχω τρελαθεί με τον Αρθούρο....Βρήκαμε το αγαπημένο του τραγούδι...




δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τη χαρά κάνει μόλις του το βάζω και το ακούει!! Πρέπει να βρω ευκαιρία και να τον βγάλω βίντεο, είναι απίστευτος!

----------


## Destat

Βγάλτον βίντεοοοοο! Περιμένουμεεεε

----------


## Vrasidas

Μπράβο σε σενα και στον Αρθούρο! Ηταν η πρώτη εξερεύνηση τώρα σας περιμένει ο κόσμος όλος να τον εξερευνήσετε μαζί!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γεια σας παιδιά! Το βίντεο έχει τραβηχτεί αλλά δεν βρίσκω το καλώδιο για να συνδέσω τη φωτογραφική μου στον υπολογιστή και να το στείλω, οπότε υπομονή! 

Αλλά έχω φωτογραφικό υλικό από τις εξορμήσεις μας για να μην σας αφήσω χωρίς τίποτα! Τρίτη έξοδος από το κλουβί σήμερα και έχουμε συνηθίσει πια!







το τσουλούφι μας είναι πάνω γιατί βλέπουμε το κινητό και είμαστε λίγο επιφυλακτικοί  ::

----------


## blackmailer

τελειοοοοοο καλά και η κλουβάρα υπέροχη και ο παιχνιδότοπος να πω για μια ακόμα φορά ότι είναι όλα πολύ ωραία...μακάρι να φτιάξω κι εγώ κάποια στιγμή κάτι παρόμοιο για την πράσινοσκατουλίτσα μου!!! ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Νεκτάριε! Πρέπει να πω ότι περισσότερο από τον παιχνιδότοπο, του άρεσε το πληκτρολόγιό μου..δύο πλήκτρα μου έβγαλε xDD Είχε πολύ πλάκα, τα έπερνε στο στόμα και έφευγε σαν σκύλος  ::  Θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες και ίσως βίντεο!

----------


## blackmailer

εμένα η δικιά μου η χαρά της είναι να γράφω κανα μνμ στο κινητό και να έρθει να κάτσει στην πάνω μεριά του κινητού όπως το κρατάω και να μου μασουλάει τη θήκη...χαχαχαχα
επίσης αμα πετύχει το τηλεκοντρόλ της τηλεόρασης να πειράζει το κόκκινο κουμπί για το ON/OFF.  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παρακαλώ θαυμάστε τον μικρό μου "gamer"



και ένα βιντεάκι




Η φωνή μου ακούγεται παραπάνω παιδική από ότι είναι και στο τέλος τρομάζει γιατί μου πέφτει ένα μπουκάλι δίπλα του, αλλά όπως θα δείτε απλά πέταξε δίπλα στο κλουβί του. Μετά ήρθε πάλι και συνέχισε τις ζουζουνιές και έβγαλε και τα δύο πλήκτρα  :: 

Νεκτάριε τι να πω, όσο προχωράει η τεχνολογία θα γίνουν ειδικοί μέχρι και οι παπαγάλοι!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θεε μου..τί παιδί είναι αυτό!!άντε μπράβο..όλα τέλεια !!Η ουρά τρίβετε κάπου και έγινε έτσι..??

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι, απλά πριν τον πάρω, του την δάγκωναν τα αδέρφια του και γιαυτό έγινε έτσι  :winky:  . Περιμένω τη πρώτη πτερόροια για να φτιάξει! Ούτε τσουλουφάκι είχε όταν τον πήρα, αλλά τώρα έχει βγει τελείως!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα παιδιά! Έχω το μικρό μαζί μου στο γραφείο τώρα και καθώς δαγκώνει το πληκτρολόγιο τον χαιδεύω στο πίσω μέρος στο κεφαλάκι και με αφήνει. Είναι λίγο επιφυλακτικός και πάει πιο πέρα μερικές φορές αλλά γενικώς δεν τον ενοχλεί. Λέτε στο μέλλον να με αφήνει να τον χαιδεύω κανονικά;;  :cool:

----------


## xrisam

Ατσα... ο Αρθούρος εκδηλώθηκε!!! Αν σε αφήνει τότε σιγα σιγα θα σου σκύβει και θα περιμένει χαδάκια...

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι πήρα θάρρος από εχθές που τα συζητούσαμε και είπα να προσπαθήσω! Και είδα ότι δεν τον ενοχλεί, δεν γυρνάει να δαγκώσει! Απλά δαγκώνει το πληκτρολόγιο ή τρώει όσο τον χαιδεύω! Πολύ ωραία αίσθηση πάντως!

----------


## xrisam

Αυτο ελειπε να μην του αρεσει! Μπράβο προχωράει η σχέση σας...

----------


## blackmailer

τρομερή αίσθηση να κάθεται ένα πουλάκι να το χαιδεύεις ε? χεχε...μπράβο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και για ακόμα μια φορά θα σας ζαλίσω με φωτογραφίες και βίντεο! Ο γλυκούλης μου πια έχει μάθει, μόλις ανοίγω τη πόρτα του κλουβιού τσουπ έξω και πάνω στο γραφείο μου, την περισσότερη ώρα εκεί τη περνάει! 

Θαυμάστε πόζα ο κούκλος μου





και ανακαλύψαμε και ένα καινούργιο παιχνίδι πάνω στο γραφείο και είπαμε να πειραματιστούμε λίγο  :: 





Επίσης, στη χθεσινή του βόλτα ο καημένος τρόμαξε από τον ήχο του τηλεφώνου που το είχα δίπλα μου και πέταξε γύρω γύρω και τελικά κάθησε στο πάτωμα και δέχτηκε χαδάκια. Αλλά πολλά χαδάκια, και όποτε σταματούσα ερχόταν και έσπρωχνε το χέρι μου και το ψευτοδάγκωνε για να συνεχίσω. Σήμερα όμως που πήγα να χαιδέψω πάλι, δεν ήθελε! Ελπίζω να του έρθει ξανά η όρεξη κάποια στιγμή γιατί ήταν ωραία  :cool:

----------


## Vrasidas

Παικταράς! Θεούλης!
Θέλουμε συνέχεια βίντεο και φωτο του Αρθούρου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πάνω που θα έβαζα και άλλο βίντεο με πρόλαβες Διονύση!! 
Λοιπόν σήμερα βγήκαμε από το κλουβί και δεν θέλαμε να μπούμε μέσα με τίποτα...Η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ φταίω γιατί εχθές με τα μπουμπουνητά φοβόταν και δεν τον έβγαλα για να μην τρομάξει περισσότερο και καταλήξει πάνω στο κουρτινόξυλο  ::  και σήμερα θα έρχονταν κάτι φίλοι οπότε έπρεπε να μπει μέσα πιο γρήγορα από ότι συνήθως! Παρόλα αυτά βγάλαμε και τα βιντεάκια μας και τις φωτογραφίες μας. Στο βίντεο λοιπόν τον βλέπετε τι ωραία που ακολουθεί το κεχρί παντού (Ταυτόχρονα του λέω και "έλα" αλλά το έχει μάθει πια), λες και του έχω λουράκι. Προσωπικά μου φαίνεται πολύ αστείο, ειδικά όταν απογοητεύεται που το κουνάω συνέχεια και ξεκινάει να τρώει από το γραφείο  :Tongue0020: 




και εδώ θαυμάστε ανάστημα πως τεντώνεται ο τυπάκος για να πιάσει το κεχρί 

Είναι τέλειος το αγόρι μου  :Love0034:

----------


## Vrasidas

Ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιι μαναρακι!!!! Είδες που ανησυχούσες; Σε λάτρεψε ο Αρθουράκος, τέλειος ειναι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μωρέ ο γλυκός μου, έχει δεθεί μαζί μου και μου το δείχνει...Είναι αλλιώς να το περιγράφω και αλλιώς να το βλέπετε αν και όσοι έχετε παπαγάλους λογικά το ζείτε!

Πραγματικά παιδιά, όταν χαζεύω τα πουλάκια μου, όχι μόνο τον Αρθούρο αλλά και τα μικρά μου, τα ζουζούνια μου που τόση αδυναμία τους έχω, νιώθω πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη  :Youpi:

----------


## xrisam

Kαρδουλίνι!!! Και που είσαι ακόμα Κωνσταντινάκι......έχει εξελιχθεί πολύ γρήγορα η σχέση σας!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ παιδιά θα τρελαθώ! Εδώ και λίγες μέρες, ο Αρθουράκος έκανε ένα καινούργιο σφύριγμα- κελάηδισμα. Στην αρχή δεν μου πήγε το μυαλό στο τι μπορεί να είναι και που το άκουσε. Αλλά σήμερα, όσο ήμουν στη κουζίνα και τον άκουσα να το κάνει από το δωμάτιο, επιτέλους το συνδύασα! Ο κύριος έμαθε να κάνει τον ήχο του συναγερμού όταν τον ενεργοποιούμε! Όσοι έχετε συναγερμό ίσως ξέρετε τι εννοώ, κάνει ένα τουτ-τουτ-τουτ-τοοοοοοοοοοοοοοουτ περίπου. Τι να σου κάνει και ο παπαγάλος, δύο μήνες το ακούει, έμαθε να το κάνει  ::  Το τι γέλια ρίξαμε με την οικογένεια όταν τους είπα τι κάνει και το συνδύασαν και εκείνοι δεν λέγεται!

----------


## blackmailer

μην νομίζετε τώρα πως είναι ενεργοποιημένος τώρα είναι το θέμα αφού έμαθε να τον κάνει και ο Αρθούρος!! χαχαχα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άσε Νεκτάριε, ευτυχώς που έχει χαρακτηριστική φωνή ο Αρθούρος, είναι και φωνακλάς το παιδί μου  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Gardelius

Περιμένουμε και το σχετικο βιντεακι παρακαλω...  :Cool0037: 

Πανεξυπνα !!!!! 

Πολυ δυσκολη η αποφαση μου .... χαχαχα ξερει η Κων/να  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα προσπαθήσω να τον τραβήξω όταν το κάνει Ηλία, δεν ξέρω αν θα τον προλάβω, αν και το κάνει συχνά ο άτιμος τώρα που το έμαθε!! Σας χρωστάω και άλλο ένα βίντεο για το πως κάνει όταν ακούει ένα συγκεκριμένο τραγούδι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Γιατί δεν έχει σημασία σε πιο σημείο του κλουβιού είμαστε, ούτε τι κάνουμε. Μόλις μας φωνάξει η Κωνσταντίνα, τρέχουμε! 

Το παιδί μου, έρχεται μόλις τον φωνάξω, ασχέτως αν τρώει, πίνει, παίζει και το κάνει κάθε φορά! Επίσης ξεχωρίζει πότε μιλάω σε αυτόν και πότε μιλάω σε κάποιον άλλον και απλά τον κοιτάζω! 
(Η φωνή μου τραγική το ξέρω xD)

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και τα βίντεο συνεχίζονται γιατί κάθε μέρα θα κάνει κάτι καινούργιο!!! Σήμερα λοιπόν, ανέβηκε πρώτη φορά στο χέρι μου χωρίς να έχω κάποιο φαγητό για να τον δελεάσω και έκατσε για ώρα. Και μετά μου ζήτησε χαδάκια! Απολαύστε το λουκουμά μου!! Όταν σταματάω ή χαιδεύω σε σημείο που δεν του αρέσει, με δαγκώνει και λίγο για να πάω πιο πέρα  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι φάτσας!!  :Happy:  Πραγματικα πολύ γλυκός και μου φαίνεται πως θα λιώνει για χάδια στο μέλλον!!!!

Άντε και καλές εξόδους!!  ::  Δεν το βλέπεις πως έχει χωθεί στην πόρτα!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευθύμη έχει χωθεί στη πόρτα γιατί ο κύριος βγαίνει κάθε μέρα, αλλά σήμερα είχε έρθει η αδερφή μου με τον άντρα της και δεν τον έβγαλα γιατί φοβήθηκα μην ανοίξουν καμιά πόρτα. Φύλαγε τα ρούχα σου να έχεις τα μισά!

----------


## Vrasidas

ΑΡΘΟΥΡΑΡΟΣ ΡΕΕΕΕΕΕ!!!!
Γλυκας, απιστευτος, τσαχπινακος!

----------


## mparoyfas

βασηλιάς ο Αρθουρος και χωρις εξκαλιμπερ σας κανει οτι θελει νομιζω πραγματικα οταν το πουλακι ειναι χαρουμενο και δεμενα να χεις τα ματια σου το βλεπεις , πολλα μπραβο απο μενα .

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αν είναι βασιλιάς λέει! Είναι ο μόνος παπαγάλος στο σπίτι και το ξέρει! Αν και τελευταία είδε (από μακριά) ότι δεν είναι το μόνο καλομαθημένο πουλάκι στο σπίτι και ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα δύο φτερωτά ζουζούνια! Δεν φάνηκε να τον ενοχλεί που έλεγα γλυκόλογα και σε εκείνα εκτός από αυτόν  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι δηλαδή κοιτάξτε φάτσα χαδιάρικη, εγώ φταίω μετά που λιώνω;; Πείτε μου! 



πλέον κάθε φορά που βγαίνει, βολεύεται πάνω στα πόδια μου και αρχίζει το μασάζ. Πετάει μέχρι το γραφείο, παίρνει ένα σπόρο και τσουπ στα πόδια μου πάλι. Την τελευταία φορά, ανέβηκε στον ώμο μου και μου δάγκωνε τα μαλλιά. Έπιασε και λίγο αυτί να δει τι είναι αλλά μάλλον δεν του άρεσε. Τα μαλλιά όμως, μας αρέσουν πολύ! 

Και εδώ, το παίζουμε βαρύ πεπόνι γιατί δεν θέλει να του πάρω το πούπουλο που έχει στο στόμα του

----------


## Gardelius

Όχι δεν φταις !!!!!!!!!!! πανέξυπνος ο μικρός .....

"έχει βρει το ευαίσθητο σημείο σου" ....   :Big Grin: 

Τελικά όλα τα φτερωτά είναι αξιολάτρευτα για αυτό ακριβώς το λόγο.

----------


## Silvia1990

Αχου ζηλευω!!! Ποτε θα κατσε και εμενα ετσι στην αγκαλιτσα μου?

Κουκλος παντως!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα καθίσει όταν νιώσει έτοιμος  :winky:  . Εγώ ούτε τον δελέασα με κεχρί, ούτε τίποτα. Απλά μια μέρα πήδηξε μόνος του από το γραφείο στα πόδια μου και από τότε το έχουμε κάνει συνήθεια!  :Love0001:

----------


## xrisam

Πωπω ο γλυκούλης μου....είναι αυτος ένας! Απο την φάτσα φαίνεται!!

Τα μαλλιά όντως τους αρεσουνε.

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πώπωπω να χαρώ ένα παλικάρι!!!πολύ όμορφος και ναζιάρης, αλλά όποτε βλέπω αυτο το τσουλουφάκι σούζα είναι να το φάς!!!! :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μη καλέ το τσουλουφι μας, και κάναμε κόπο να το βγάλουμε!!  :Party0024:

----------


## binary

Να σου Ζήσει Κωνσταντίνα! Φάτσα ο Αρθούρος!

----------


## blackmailer

> Μη καλέ το τσουλουφι μας, και κάναμε κόπο να το βγάλουμε!!


χαχαχα...αμαρτία είναι να το φάει ο Μάριος τώρα όντως!!! αχαχαχα

----------


## xrisam

Ε όχι βρε Μάριε το τσουλούφι του λιμπίστηκες?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αχ παιδιά θα τρελαθώ με τον ζουζούνο μου!! Σήμερα που ξυπνήσαμε και είχαμε τα πρωινά μας χαδάκια και γλυκόλογα, αποφάσισε ότι θέλει να ανέβει στο δάχτυλό μου. Μέχρι σήμερα ανέβαινε στο χέρι μου αλλά πάντα με την παλάμη μου ανοιχτή. Έτσι όπως τον χάιδευα λοιπόν με το δείκτη μου, έβαλε πάνω το ένα ποδαράκι, στηρίχτηκε και στον αντίχειρά μου με το ράμφος του και τσουπ! ανέβηκε ο κύριος. Μετά το κάναμε άλλες 5-6 φορές έτσι για να το εμπεδώσουμε  :Happy0159:  Πολύ ωραίο ξύπνημα το σημερινό! Αλλά αυτά γίνονται όταν έχεις ζωάκια στο σπίτι!! Κάθε μέρα κάτι καινούργιο συμβαίνει!!  :Party0024:

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Αρθούρε!!! :Happy0064:

----------


## blackmailer

ξεμουρίζει σιγά σιγά ο μάγκας ...μπράβο Αρθουράκο!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμε αμε, πλέον αφήνει και το αγόρι μου να τον χαϊδεύει και ανεβαίνει και στο δικό του χέρι! Νομίζω σιγά σιγά θα γίνει αρκετά κοινωνικός!

----------


## Gardelius

Αυτό είναι το σημαντικό, να είναι κοινωνικά εφόσον είναι και παπαγάλοι ακόμα πιο επιτακτική η ανάγκη. 

Έτσι μπορείς να μοιραστείς την χαρά της "σχέσης" που έχει αναπτυχθεί μεταξύ σας. 

Μπράβο Κωνσταντίνα !!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είμαστε καλά παιδιά σήμερα και τρώμε σαλατούλα σπανάκι- μπροκολάκι! Το τι πλάκα είχε όμως ο μικρός...Έπαιρνε το κομμάτι από το μπολ, το πήγαινε πιο κει για να το φάει και μετά του έπεφτε κάτω  :Anim 59:  Πρέπει να ήμουν μαζί του γύρω στη μία ώρα για να ξαναβάζω αυτά που πέταγε στο μπολ, είχα βάλει το χέρι μου από κάτω για να πέφτουν πάνω στην παλάμη μου, αν και η σχάρα ήταν καθαρή έτσι και αλλιώς...Το τσάκισε πάντως  :Happy0159: 





Η ανάλυση και ο φωτισμός μπλιέχ το ξέρω, αλλά δεν είχαμε στηθεί για φωτογράφηση, ήταν τυχαίο  :Xmas Smiley 004:

----------


## blackmailer

ο Αρθούρος ο σαλατάκιας!!! :Happy0159:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Βρέ το παλικάρι το όμορφο!!Πολύ θετικό και ωραίο να τρώει και άλλες τροφές απο τα σπόρια!!Μπράβο...

----------


## xrisam

Το αγορι είναι καλοφαγας και εχει αποψη στο φαγητο :Happy0159: 

Αχ Κωνσταντινα και εμενα περνουνε ενα κομματι με το ραμφος και πετάνε το μισο ειδικα το μπροκολο. 

Και εγω το χερι μου βαζω γιατι οσα πεσουν στο πάτο θα πάνε και θα τα φάνε και φοβαμαι μην φάνε μαζι και κακάκια.

----------


## Vrasidas

Κούκλαρος και βετζετέριαν κιολας  :: 
Κι εμένα ο μικρος πεταει το μισο παίζοντας και μετα ... πεινάει και ζητάει κι αλλο. 
Χρύσα ότι παει στον πατο (το μισο φαγητό δηλαδή) το καθαρίζω κι εγώ αν και ο Ερνέστο έχει παψει να πηγαίνει στον πατο (είχε φετιχ με τα προηγούμενα ξυλάκια που του έβαζα υποστρωμα και κατεβαινε να παρει να παιξει, ε, βόσκαγε και λιγο  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εγώ σήμερα τον τέσταρα με καθαρή σχάρα να δω αν θα πάει να φάει αυτά που πέφτουν, όντως πήγαινε να βοσκήσει και το διασκέδαζε! Ε, λέω αφού είναι καθαρά άστον να παίξει λίγο, μετά του τα μάζεψα πάλι να φάει από το μπολ του!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο φάτσας μου ανακαλύπτει το νέο του σταντ, τον ώμο μου!!! (Βέβαια η φωτογραφία είναι πριν 20 μέρες περίπου αλλά τώρα την ξέθαψα από το κινητό του αγοριού μου  ::  )

----------


## blackmailer

το καλύτερο σταντ είναι ο ώμος!!!

----------


## xrisam

Aχ Αρθούρε άτακτο αγόρι!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όχι για να δείτε τι κοινωνικά λουκουμάκια είμαστε!!!  

Πρώτη φορά που κάθισε και στον ώμο του Γιώργου προχθές ενώ κατάφερε να προσγειωθεί στο μπράτσο των γυαλιών του!!! Ναι είναι ακροβάτης το παιδί μου, στο τέλος ανέβηκε και στο κεφάλι του καημένου και τον κατεβάσαμε, αλλά το όλο σκηνικό είχε πολύ πλάκα  :: 



και βρήκαμε και καινούργιο παιχνίδι γεμάτο κόμπους!!! Κομποσκοίνι λοιπόν!!


Επίσης, εχθές αλλάξαμε λίγο τα παιχνίδια στο κλουβί μας γιατί τα βαρεθήκαμε....Εννοείται ότι σε όλη τη διαδικασία με βοηθούσε το παιδί και ότι κόμπο προσπαθούσα να λύσω ερχόταν και τον δάγκωνε ή καθόταν πάνω στο χέρι μου και κοίταζε τι κάνω! 

Σήμερα λοιπόν ενθουσιαστήκαμε με καινούργιο παιχνίδι....

Η ανάλυση μπλιεχ, ελπίζω μέσα στο 2015 να πάρω καλή κάμερα!! Απολαύστε όσο μπορείτε...guest star η μαμά μου που απλώνει στο μπαλκόνι και τον τρομάζει όποτε έρχεται και δίπλα μου το παιδί να νιώσει ασφάλεια!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καμιά εβδομάδα πριν που είχε καλό καιρό και ήλιο, είπα να φέρω και τα μικρά στο πίσω μπαλκόνι να δω και αντιδράσεις από το θηρίο!  

Είχε στήσει καραούλι και τα πρόσεχε από την ώρα που τα πήγα έξω! 



Και μετά προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι είναι αετός με διάφορες στάσεις





Σε περίπτωση που δεν είναι εμφανές το κεφάλι είναι από κάτω και πίσω  :: 


Επίσης, επειδή είναι και πασάς στα ανάκτορα, σήμερα αποφάσισε ότι θέλει να του κρατάω το μπολ του όσο τρώει και να μην το αφήσω στο στεφάνι ως συνήθως...Οπότε στήθηκε ο κύριος κανονικά και άρχισε το πρωινό του!

----------


## xrisam

Γειά σου Αρθούρε Γυπαετέ!

----------


## Destat

Αμάν Κωνσταντίνα, ετοιμάσου για τρελές ζήλιες! Κι αυτός που νόμιζε οτι ήταν ο μοναδικός πουπουλένιος πρίγκιπας του σπιτιού....(πού να ήξερε.. :Anim 59: )

Υ.Γ Αν και όταν μπορέσεις βάλε μια γενική φωτογραφία όλο το κλουβί του Αρθούρου να πάρουμε ιδέες! 76άρες ζευγαρώστρες ένωσες?

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, πρέπει να περιοριστεί στο να είναι το μόνο κοκατίλ του σπιτιού!!! 

Ναι ένωσα 2 76άρες, ιδέα που φυσικά πήρα από το forum!  :Big Grin: 

Του κλουβί είναι αυτό, χωρίς και με πράγματα:

----------


## Silvia1990

Κωνσταντίνα αυτό με τον αετό μου το κάνει τρελά πολύ και εμένα αλλά δεν μπορώ να εντοπίσω τι ζηλεύει. Και μετά χτυπάει τα φτερά του. Πολλές φορές το κάνει όταν έρχεται το αγόρι μου ή όταν δεν του μιλάει. Ποιος ξέρει????  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όλα το κάνουν, είναι και ένας τρόπος να τεντώσουν τα φτερά τους, ή απλά κάνουν επίδειξη!!!  ::

----------


## Vrasidas

Aρθουραρε τιταναααααααααααααααα!!!!!
Αυτο με τα φτερα το κανει και ο Ερνι, συνήθως οταν ξυπναει ή ξεβολεύεται απο ενα γρήγορο "μισοϋπνάκι". Επειδή όμως το κάνει και όταν πειράζω τη "μεγάλη του αδυναμία" τον γέρο μου , όποτε αυτός έρχεται, ίσως είναι και έκφραση "αααααχ ξεπιάστηκα" αλλά και λίγο απο ζήλια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πού είσαι όμορφε γαμπρέεεεεεε !!!! :Rolleye0012: 
Πολύ γλύκας ο Αρθούρος , να σου ζήσει ο αετός σου !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μετά από απαίτηση του ΛΑΟΥ, ορίστε δύο βιντεάκια με το ζουζούνο μου να....ζουζουνίζει φυσικά!! 

Στο πρώτο ανακάλυψε τα αρκουδάκια πάνω από το κλουβί του και πηδούσε από κεφάλι σε κεφάλι και τα δάγκωνε, πολύ το χάρηκε!




Στο δεύτερο ανακάλυψε το ξύλο μπάλσα και πολύ ευχαριστεί το Διονύση που το πήρε για τον Ερνέστο και είδαμε και εμείς την ιδέα! Και μετά βρίσκει ο άτιμος το μπολ με το κεχρί και ξέχασε τα πάντα  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αυτή η ουρά του μικρού του άντρα! 
Θα έρθω να τον κλέψω ... 
πολύ όμορφος Κωνσταντίνα ... να σου ζήσει!  :Happy0045: 
Να τα παντρεψουμε ...  :Love0033:  :Love0034:

----------


## xrisam

Αχου μωρέ ανάμεσα στα κουκλάκια το "κουκλάκι"...

Ατσα...και προξενιό Αρθούρε...

----------


## Vrasidas

Γεια σου ρε Αρθούραρε!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Παρακαλώ θαυμάστε ουρά!!!





(μεταξύ μας τώρα 2 φτερά είναι όλα κι όλα και βγάζει άλλα 2 που είναι ακόμα μια σταλίτσα) 

και θαυμάστε και γενικότερη χάρη και πόζα!!!









και χαδάκια γιατί δεν μπορούμε να αντισταθούμε στον πειρασμό (ούτε αυτός, ούτε εγώ  :Love0001:  )

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τέεεεεεελος ... αρκετά κρατήθηκα !!!
Θα έρθω να στον κλ'εψω !!!! 
Πανέμορφος Κωνσταντίνα ... αγαπάμε πέρλ !!!! :Jumping0045:  ::

----------


## xrisam

Τι χάρη αυτό αγόρι...και η ουρίτσα βελτιώνεται...

Μάριε περίμενε στην σειρά έχουμε μαζευτεί πολλοί που θέλουμε να κλέψουμε τον Αρθούρο.... :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι η ουρίτσα μας φτιάχνει και την προσέχουμε σαν τα μάτια μας!! 

Αμάαααν, ηξέρα ότι ο Μάριος ήθελε να μου τον κλέψει αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλοι;;;;  :Confused0053:  Θα πάω να τον κρύψω κάπου!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

χαχαχαα εμένα Χρύσα τον θέλει και η Μόκκα ...
μή μου πείς ότι και η Πηνελόπη τον θέλει γιατί θα ανοίξουμε οικογενειακά !!! ::  :Anim 63:

----------


## WhiteFace

Παρολο που εχω κοκατιλ και εγω ισως ο Αρθουρος ειναι το ομορφοτερο κοκατιλ του φορουμ για μενα !!! Να τον χαιρεσαι !!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οοοοο Μιχάλη, τι δηλώσεις είναι αυτές;;; Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ, αλλά και ο δικός σου, η Μόκκα του Μάριου και τα ζουζούνια της Χρύσας είναι εξίσου όμορφα!!! Όλα τα κοκατίλ δηλαδή κουκλάκια είναι, τι να λέμε!  ::

----------


## xrisam

Όλα καλά είναι τα κοκατιλοκουκλάκια μας.

----------


## WhiteFace

Δεν ξερω Κωνσταντινα αλλα απο οταν αρχισα την ιστορια με τα κοκατιλ αν θυμασε τα πηραμε μαζι και ο Αρθουρος μου ειχε κανει τρομερη εντυπωση !! Φυσικα , δεν υπαρχουν ασχημα κοκατιλ προς θεου  ολα ειναι ομορφα και ξεχωριστα !!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι μαζί τα πήραμε τότε, γιαυτό θυμάμαι πάντα και την ηλικία του Νίτζελ!  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

ααααα αδελφέ Μιχάλη τί δηλώσεις είναι αυτές??
Γιατί ακυρώνεις τα αδέρφια σου βρεεεεε ???
χαχαχχαχαχαα   :rollhappy: *Αγαπάμε cockatiels ... !!!*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και ως συνήθως, ο ζουζούνος μου ζουζουνίζεται μονίμως! Πρόσφατα παρατηρήσαμε με τον Γιώργο, ότι μόλις βλέπει στην οθόνη τον κέρσορα από το ποντίκι τον ακολουθεί και προσπαθεί να το πιάσει.. Κάτι σαν τις γάτες με το λέιζερ! 

Ιδού και οι αποδείξεις, ο Αρθούρος ανεβασμένος πάνω στο πληκτρολόγιο (εξού και τα πλικ πλικ που ακούγονται όταν περπατάει), να κυνηγάει το κέρσορα ενώ κουνάει ο Γιώργος το ποντίκι και εγώ βγάζω βίντεο! Μιλάμε ομαδική δουλειά!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω ένα εθισμένο αγόρι!!  :: 
Κούκλος έγινε!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχα, άστα Ευθύμη! Εδώ και μέσα στο κλουβί που είναι όταν βλέπει να γράφω στο πληκτρολόγιο σκαρφαλώνει τα κάγκελα για να έρθει πιο κοντά!!

Ναι έγινε κουκλάκι, έχουμε βγάλει το τσουλούφι μας, αρκετή από την ουρά μας και χάνουμε και τις πέρλες μας!  :cool:

----------


## Destat

::  αχαχαχα Κωνσταντίνα είναι υπέροχος! Δεν το πιστεύω οτι παρατήρησε την οθόνη,πρώτον και δεύτερον ως κλασσικός παπαγάλος του κίνησε την περιέργεια το βελάκι! 
Ο Μανταρίνης μόνο στα κουμπιά δίνει σημασία και προσπαθεί να τα βγάλει...αλλά δεν του πάει το μυαλό να κοιτάξει στην οθόνη! 

υ.γ όντως ομόρφυνε..λίγη ουρίτσα έμεινε ακόμη,κάνα δυο περλίτσες ξεχασμένες και έτοιμο το νέο λουκ! κι εσύ ξέρεις εεεεεε  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι ο άτιμος την παρατηρεί πάρα πολύ την οθόνη, κοιτάει κανονικότατα όπως εμείς!  ::  Και ναι φυσικά τα κουμπιά και του πληκτρολογίου και της οθόνης είναι η μεγάλη μας αγάπη! Κάθε φορά που τον βγάζω, το πληκτρολόγιο το κρύβω!!!  :: 

Εννοείται φωτογραφικό υλικό!  ::  ::  :: 

Σήμερα τον χάιδευα και ταυτόχρονα ήθελε να χασμουρηθεί, αλλά δεν ήθελε να σηκώσει το κεφάλι για να μην σταματήσω....Άστα τρελά γέλια!  ::   ::

----------


## xrisam

Όλα τα βλέπει το μάτι του...έχει πολύ πλάκα πάντως! Αυτός θα μπαίνει και στο ίντερνετ σε λίγο...

----------


## Μπία

Τι γλύκας που είναι!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αυτα ειναι αποτελεσματα της ενασχολησης σας μαζι του... το μυαλο ανοιγει!!!! Να το χαιρεστε...ειναι φοβερος!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο Αρθούρος σας ευχαριστεί πολύ!  :: 

Ασχολούμαστε όσο μπορούμε μαζί του, τώρα ίσως λιγότερο λόγω δουλειάς αλλά και πάλι έχει γίνει εξαιρετικά κοινωνικός! Μιλάει στη μαμά μου μόλις τη δει και τις προάλλες έβαλε η αδερφή μου το χέρι της μέσα στο κλουβί και αμέσως ανέβηκε πάνω! Η αδερφή μου δεν μένει μαζί μου, οπότε δεν τη βλέπει συχνά αλλά παρόλα αυτά δεν τον ένοιαζε καθόλου!!!  ::

----------


## Cristina

Μπράβο, Κωνσταντίνα! Αυτά γίνονται όταν ασχολείσαι...μαζεύεις τους καρπούς...η χαρά και η περηφάνιά σου ότι δεν είναι απλά ένα πουλάκι σε κλουβί!!!! Μακάρι να είχαν όλοι την υπομονή σου! Θα ήταν τυχεροί να απολαμβάνουν την συντροφιά μιας καταπληκτικής ψυχής...
Υπάρχει κάποια"κυρία" στην γειτονιά μου που έχει ένα κοκατιλ εξω χειμώνα καλοκαίρι...έχει γίνει κομάντος... Που μυαλό;;;;  :Mad0039:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Για μένα όταν αποκτάς ένα πουλάκι, και ειδικά ένα παπαγάλο που έχει ανάγκη την παρέα δεν μπορείς να το καταδικάζεις να είναι απλά ένα πουλάκι σε ένα κλουβί, ακόμα και τα ζεμπράκια μου δεν είναι απλά πουλάκια σε ένα κλουβί. *Πρέπει* να είναι μέλος της οικογένειας και ο Αρθουράκος μας είναι ακριβώς αυτό! 

Σίγουρα όταν τον έφερα σπίτι δεν περίμενα με τίποτα ότι θα δεθεί τόσο πολύ μαζί μας, ότι θα μας δείχνει μια απολύτως ανιδιοτελή αγάπη και θα είναι τόσο εκπληκτικά χαριτωμένος και απολαυστικός! Είμαστε μαζί πια 6 μήνες και ακόμα μπορώ να κάθομαι να τον χαζεύω με τις ώρες!

Κάθε πρωί που του ανοίγω το παράθυρο θα κάτσουμε να "μιλήσουμε". Σφυράω και μου απαντάει με το ίδιο ακριβώς σφύριγμα ακόμα και αν το έχει ακούσει για πρώτη φορά (παιδιά πραγματικά δεν ξέρω πως το κάνει!) ή σφυράει εκείνος και εγώ του απαντάω. Θα καταλάβει πότε του βάζω φαγητό και σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα και με περιμένει. Φεύγω από το δωμάτιο και μου φωνάζει μέχρι να του απαντήσω για να δει ότι είμαι ακόμα κάπου στο χώρο. Καταλαβαίνει πότε ντύνομαι για να φύγω και μου κάνει άλλο σφύριγμα από τα συνηθισμένα. Πραγματικά η επαφή, η νοημοσύνη και η δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας που έχουν αυτά τα μικρά δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει καθημερινά!

Και κάτι που μερικά παιδιά από εδώ το ξέρουν αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι το έχω πει σε αυτό το θέμα συγκεκριμένα, είναι ότι έχει μάθει να μιλάει. Μπορεί να πει "Έλα εδώ", "Τι είναι αγόρι μου" και πρόσφατα έμαθε να λέει "Αγάπη μου". Όλες εκφράσεις που τις ακούει εδώ και 6 μήνες φυσικά και λόγω του ότι είναι μόνος του και εμείς είμαστε η παρέα του, προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει μαζί μας!

----------


## Cristina

Με συγκινεί αυτό που λες....είστε και οι δυο τυχεροί που έχει ο ένας τον άλλον!
Μέχρι και οι σπίνοι που δεν έχουν την νοημοσύνη των παπαγάλων ξέρουν ποιος τα αγαπάει. Π.χ. Ο " Χιονατης" μου, ζεμπρακι, και εγω έχουμε έναν τρόπο επικοινωνίας. Είναι να ασχοληθείς και εσύ μαζί τους για να σου δείξουν τις ικανότητές τους. Μπράβο και πάλι, Κωνσταντίνα! Εξαιρετική δουλειά και καταπληκτικό πουλάκι ο Αρθούρος σου!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι και τα ζεμπράκια ακόμα καταλαβαίνουν την αγάπη που τους δείχνουμε, συμφωνώ! Έχουν πλάκα όταν τους μιλάω τσιριχτά και απαντάνε με τα "μπιπ-μπιπ" τους!  ::   ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Κωνσταντίνα μου τι να πω για τον Αρθούρο σου ... μπράβο !
Θυμάμαι που είχες ξανά αναφέρει νομίζω κάπου ότι μιλάει λιγάκι αλλά αυτός σε λίγο θα σου κάνει διάλογο! 
Μπραβοο ...
Εδώ βλέπω πως η Μοκκα που είναι αγριμακι και μεγάλη είναι ήδη εξοικειωμενη μαζί μου και με ψάχνει , σκεφτομενος τον Αρθούρο ανατριχιάζω! 
Ζεμπρακια αγαπημέναααα !!!
Να συνεχίσεις να απολαμβάνεις στιγμές μαζί τους !!

----------


## Vrasidas

Ο υπέροχος, θαυμάσιος, αγαπημένος Αρθουράκος. Κάθε φορά και πιο γοητευτικός  :Happy:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μπορεί έξω να κάνει παγωνιά, αλλά μέσα είμαστε ζεστά ζεστά και απολαμβάνουμε ένα ωραιότατο μπανάκι! 




Ανάλυση μπλιεχ πάλι  :Sick0022: 

Ακολουθεί και βίντεο που λέει "'Ελα εδώ" και "τι είναι αγόρι μου!"

----------


## Μπία

Έγινε παστρικούλης,γλύκας είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μπία!  :Big Grin: 

Να και το άλλο βίντεο που μιλάει ο ζουζούνος! 

Τα πρώτα δύο λογάκια είναι "έλα εδώ" και μετά από κάτι κακαρίσματα λέει "τι είναι αγόρι μου". Ίσως σε εσάς να μην ακούγονται καθαρά αλλά εμείς που τα ακούμε κάθε μέρα, τα ακούμε πεντακάθαρα!!!

----------


## xrisam

Ολοκληρος άντρας ειναι πια! Και η ουρίτσα του έφτιαξε πολύ! :: 

Πωπω λογάκια ο Αρθουράκος!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Χαχχαχα πολύ όμορφος ο Αρθουρακος ... 
μα του μάθεις να λέει "που είσαι κορίτσι μου " για να ακούει και η μελλοντική νύφη γλυκολογα !!
 :Rolleye0012:  :Love0034:  :Love0038:

----------


## kostas0206

Κωνσταντινα πολυ ομορφος  αρθουρακος σου!! Κουκλιι!!  :Happy: 

Και εγω καθαρα το ακουω  :winky: 
Μιας και εμενα ο τζόι μου τα ιδια λεει! "Τι ειναι αγορι μου", "Ελα εδω", "Που ειναι ο τζοι" και πολλα δικα του...  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα!!! 

Χαχαχαχαχα, τελικά όλοι τα ίδια λέμε στα ζουζούνια μας και τα μαθαίνουν!!  ::

----------


## kostas0206

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα!!! 
> 
> Χαχαχαχαχα, τελικά όλοι τα ίδια λέμε στα ζουζούνια μας και τα μαθαίνουν!!


Χαχαχαχαχα ακριβως!!!  :Big Grin:   ::  ::  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω ο μπέμπης μαθαίνει τις πρώτες του λέξεις!!  :: 
Μία χαρά ακούγεται πεντακάθαρος!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μου μοιάζει απίστευτο που είμαστε μαζί με το ζουζούνο μου για σχεδόν 7,5 μήνες! Όσο σκέφτομαι από που ξεκινήσαμε και που έχουμε φτάσει, δεν θα μπορούσα να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου πιο τυχερό που έχω τον Αρθουράκο! 

Όταν μπήκε ένα καινούργιο παιχνίδι και τεντωνόμαστε για να το φτάσουμε! 



Σήμερα το βράδυ κάναμε τα ακροβατικά μας, το ένα ποδαράκι στα κάγκελα, το άλλο στο παιχνίδι! 



"Μην μου πεις ότι με έβγαλες φωτογραφία! Μα αυτό είναι το καλό μου προφίλ!" 




και τέλος μία φωτογραφία για να δείτε (και να δω δηλαδή) πόσο έχει μεγαλώσει το γλυκό μου χλαπατσάκι!!! Έχουμε βγάλει ουρίτσα και έχουμε χάσει τις περλίτσες μας για τα καλά!!!

----------


## xrisam

Παλίκαρος, φτου φτου!!! Αυτό το αγόρι είναι τρέλα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Μην ματιάσω την ουρά γιατί κάνατε αμαν να την βγάλετε! 
Ζουζουνος και γλυκούλης ...
Άντε με το καλό να βρείτε και μια τυχερή νυφούλα !

----------


## serafeim

Και η νυφουλα καταφτανει!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy: 
Υπομονη Αρθουρε!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες ακούσαμε πως η ηρωίδα ενός παραμυθιού αναζητούσε το παλάτι της! Ο Αρθούρος λοιπόν, ως γνωστός ιππότης (της στρογγυλής ταΐστρας  ::  ), αποφάσισε να της παραχωρήσει το κάστρο του!!!! 

Την αποκτήσαμε εχθές (επιτέλους), οι περισσότεροι πια την έχετε μάθει εδώ αλλά τα ξαναλέμε, κοκατιλάκι του Δημήτρη  (mitsman) και πανέμορφη, μια σκέτη γλύκα, η Γκρέτελ μας, ήρθε να ζήσει μαζί μας και να προσθέσει λίγο ακόμα....χρώμα στην καθημερινότητα μας! (και ένα έξτρα κλουβί για καθάρισμα, αλλά ποιος νοιάζεται; χχαχαχαχαχαχα ) 

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πάρα πάρα πολύ το Δημήτρη για τη τιμή που μου έκανε να μου δώσει αυτό το αστεράκι, και την Αθηνούλα (Destat) που την είχε πριν από εμάς και ανέχτηκε το πρήξιμο μου στα τηλέφωνα μέχρι να έρθει με ασφάλεια από Θεσσαλονίκη! 

Είναι πάρα πολύ ήρεμη, έφαγε αμέσως μετά το ταξίδι, τρώει κεχρί από το χέρι μου με άνεση και σήμερα το πρωί έσκυψε και κεφαλάκι για χαδάκια! Εννοείται δεν αντιστάθηκα  ::   ::  

Μιλάνε με τον Αρθουράκο μου από μακριά για τώρα αλλά ελπίζω μετά τη καραντίνα να ταιριάξουν τα δυο τους και να κάνουν παρέα!!!! 

Η ζουζούνω μας! 







και ο Αρθούρος που περνάει τις ώρες του γατζωμένος στα κάγκελα να της φωνάζει και να περιμένει απάντηση χαχαχααχαχαχ

----------


## CreCkotiels

Ποια είναι αυτή η ομορφιά ποια είναι αυτή η κουκλααααααααααααααα ???
Έρωτας αυτό το Χαμογελαστό κοκατιλακι!
Εύχομαι να της χαρίσεις χαμόγελα Κωνσταντίνα! 

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά για αυτά τα δυο άτομα , τον Δημήτρη και την Αθηνά! 
Πολλά μπράβο !!!!
Ο Θεός να σας έχει καλά για τις τόσο καλές σας πράξεις !
Να Θυμάσαι κωνσταντίνα την κινηση των παιδιων και κάποια στιγμή να πραξεις παρόμοια !! 
Ας την υιοθετήσουμε όλοι αυτή την κίνηση και να δώσουμε την χαρά που έδωσαν και αυτά τα μέλη !! 
Πολλά μπράβο !!! :Happy0065:  :Happy0065: 

Και η Μόκα κουμπάρα εεεε ...
Άτιμε Αρθουρε ... ερωτιαρηηηηη !!! ::

----------


## Destat

Βρε βρε βρεεεεε την Γκρετελίνγκα! Βρήκε τη χαρά της ε? Απ'τη μια το κεχρί και απ'την άλλη ο Ιππότης! Δεν ξέρει πού να πρωτοκοιτάξει! 

Κωνσταντίνα εύχομαι να τη χαίρεσαι για πολλάαα πολλά χρόνια και να περνάτε ευτυχισμένες στιγμές παρεούλα! Να την προσέχεις,που είμαι σίγουρη γι'αυτό..και εμείς θα τα λέμε τα νέα μας,παρ'όλη την απόσταση που μας χωρίζει  ::  

Ο τυχερός ο Δημήτρης πάλι εγγονάκια θα βλέπει σε λίγο καιρό!  :winky:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ?
Η Γκρετελ βλέποντας την είναι μεγαλόσωμη ...
Ενώ η Μόκα είναι πιο λιλιπούτεια ...
Έχει να κάνει με την μετάλλαξη ή απλά η δικιά μου δεν είχε σωστή ανάπτυξη ?
Μπορεί να πέταξα κοτσάνα , συγνώμη απλά ανησυχώ !!

Και πάλι φίλη να την χαίρεστε !!
Ο Αρθουρακος έχει κάτσει καθόλου σε ησυχία ή μουρμουριζει συνέχεια ?? :: 
Με το καλό στο μέλλον και οι διάδοχοι του ζεύγους!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Νομίζω απλά έχει να κάνει με το πουλί, η Γκρέτελ όντως είναι μεγαλόσωμη! 

Αφήστε παιδιά, τρώνε μαζί και μουρμουρίζουν! Τα γλυκά μου  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## jk21

Να την χαιρεσαι και συντομα περισσοτερο και απο σενα και ο Αρθρουρος ! 

Μπραβο στα παιδια για την κινηση τους !

----------


## blackmailer

να την χαίρεσαι Κων/να....και συγχαρητήρια στα παιδιά που στην παραχώρησαν!!! είναι πανέμορφη!! 
Ναι Αρθούρε, κι εσύ είσαι κούκλος λεβέντη μου!!!

----------


## xrisam

Όταν η Γκετελ συνάντησε τον Αρθούρο...και όχι στο σοκολατένιο σπίτι ούτε στο κάμελότ αλλά στο σπίτι της Κωνσταντίνας μας!!! Τα δύο κουκλάκια!!!

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα περάσει υπέροχα κοντά σου Κωνσταντίνα! Μπράβο στα παιδιά που σου την εμπισκεύτηκαν!

Νομίζω ότι αυτο το νέο ζευγαράκι θα μονοπωλήσει το ενδιαφέρον τον κοκατιλόφιλων και όχι μόνο....

Να την χαίρεσαι Κωνσταντίνα μου με το καλό να περάσει η καραντίνα και να ειδωθούν τετ α τετ τα αστεράκια σου!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πωπω δυο κλουκια!!
Πανεμορφη η Γκρετελ! Να τη χαιρεσε και εσυ αλλα περισσοτερο ο αρθουρακος μας!!  :Big Grin: 
Καλου απογονους!  :winky: 

Μαριε, αυτο που ρωτας εχει να κανει με τα πουλια που ζευγαρωσαν και εδωσαν αυτο το πουλι. Πολλοι εκτροφεις ζευγαρωνουν μεγαλοσωμα πουλια για να βγαλουν μεγαλοσωμα μωρα. Ειναι ολα στα πλαισια της "επιλεκτικης" εκτροφης!  :winky:

----------


## WhiteFace

Κωνσταντινα ειναι υπεροχη πραγματικα !!! Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ χαρουμενη και υγιεις ετσι φαινεται !!! Συγνωμη που δεν εγραψα πιο νωρις αλλα ξερεις τον λόγο ......Αντε οι κοκατιλοπαρεες γινονται ολο και μεγαλυτερες !!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Με δύο κοκατιλάκια πλέον στο σπίτι η μέρα είναι πολύ πιο γεμάτη! 

Από τη βασική φροντίδα, διπλές αλλαγές νερού/φαγητού και διπλή καθαριότητα στα κλουβιά (τριπλή δηλαδή, μην ξεχνάμε τα ζουζουνοζεμπράκια), μέχρι τη διπλή ενασχόληση μαζί τους μιας και ακόμα είναι χωριστά. Διπλά γλυκόλογα και διπλά χαδάκια! 

Σήμερα που κάναμε τα βραδινά μας χάδια πριν πέσουν για ύπνο πρέπει να χάιδευα γύρω στο πεντάλεπτο το κάθε κοκατίλ  :: 

H Gretel μας, απίστευτα χαδιάρα από τόσο νωρίς 



και βιντεάκι που αν την ακούσετε κάνει κάτι τέλειους ήχους όταν τη χαϊδεύω και της αρέσει ή όταν τρώει κεχρί που επίσης της αρέσει πάρα πολύ! 




και ο άντρας του σπιτιού στη βόλτα του (φυσικά με τη Γκρέτελ σε άλλο δωμάτιο για να μην πετάξει στο κλουβί της όσο διαρκεί η καραντίνα! )



καααααι......που είναι το κεφάλι του;;;; Χαχαχαχαχαχ



και βιντεάκι που καθαρίζουμε τις πατουσίτσες μας! Μανία έχει με αυτά τα πόδια να είναι καθαρά!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μπράβο σου για την αφοσίωση και τη φροντίδα.... Μακάρι να πλυθηνετε....

----------


## olga

Να την χαίρεσαι την νύφη! Μια κούκλα και νταρντανα! Ο Αρθουράκος είναι ίδιος ο 'εκτορας!

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Να την χαίρεσαι την νύφη! Μια κούκλα και νταρντανα! Ο Αρθουράκος είναι ίδιος ο 'εκτορας!



Όντως, όσο χάνει τις πέρλες του και μεγαλώνει, μοιάζει όλο και περισσότερο στον μεγάλο αδερφό! Χχαχαχαχα  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Βρε παιδιά μπορείτε να μου πείτε τι πίνει αυτό το πλάσμα και δεν μου δίνει; 

Όποτε πίνω νερό από το μπουκάλι μου και είμαι κοντά του, ο Αρθούρος ακολουθεί τη κίνηση του μπουκαλιού (αυτό το πάνω - κάτω) με το σώμα του. Ανεβάζω το μπουκάλι προς τα πάνω για να πιω, κορδώνεται και αυτός, κατεβάζω κάτω το μπουκάλι όταν τελειώνω, κατεβάζει και αυτός το κεφάλι του κάτω κάτω και κάνει καρδούλα τα φτερά του! 

Δεν ξέρω πως του έχει κολλήσει, εγώ πάντως γελάω κάθε φορά που το κάνει!  ::   :: 

ΥΓ: Η Γκρετούλα τα πάει μια χαρά, όσο πάει και προσαρμόζεται στους ρυθμούς μας, αφήνει όλους να της κάνουν χάδια που είναι απίστευτο πραγματικά, και εχθές που ακούγαμε μουσική δεν είχε βάλει γλώσσα μέσα μαζί με τον Αρθούρο πάντα!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Συγχαρητήρια   Χ 1.000.000   

*Με συγχωρείται για την καθυστέρηση αλλά έχω να δω αρκετά θεματάκια...

Να σου ζήσουν και με το καλό και τα μικρά όταν θα είναι έτοιμα  :Anim 63:  


Δεν λέω πολλά για σένα Κων/να έχουν μιλήσει οι πράξεις σου - ένα θα πω - Σ ευχαριστούμε !!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σήμερα είχε ένα τέλειο καιρό και αποφασίσαμε να βγούμε οοοοοοοοοοοολοι στο μπαλκόνι να λιαστούμε!!!!! Το τι χαρά τα ζουζούνια δεν λέγεται, το μπαλκόνι είχε γίνει παιδικός σταθμός!!!



χαζεύει τον ουρανό και τα σύννεφα η καρδούλα μου! 



και τσαχπινιές  :Love0033: 



και φυσικά η κοπέλα μας (ή η κοπέλα ΤΟΥ, αλλά τέλος πάντων  ::  )! 



κοιτάει τα λουλούδια το....λουλούδι! Χαχαχαχαχ  :: 





και οι βρεγμένες φάτσες μας!!! 

(παπί είχε γίνει αλλά στέγνωσε)



και μανιακή καθαριότητα στον ήλιο 



Αυτά από τα κοκατίλ για σήμερα!  ::

----------


## Destat

Αμάαααν τα ζουζουνομπιρμπιλώνια μου! Η αδυναμία μου είναι οι φωτογραφίες στον ήλιο, όλα αποκτούν μια γοητεία! (όχι οτι δεν είχαν δηλαδής..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

Καλοπερνάνεεεε και μ'αρέσει να τα βλέπω χαμογελαστά,με τα τσαχπίνικα ματάκια τους να γυαλίζουν!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Όντως Αθηνά οι φωτογραφίες στον ήλιο βγαίνουν πάρα πάρα πολύ ωραίες και δίνουν τη ψευδαίσθηση της καλής κάμερας  ::   ::

----------


## angelfarm

Τι υπεροχα που ειναι ολα τους ....Ευτυχως οι παπαγαλοι εν αιχμαλωσια αρεσκονται στην ανθρωπινη παρουσια και ορισμενες φορες τους ειναι και απαραιτητη...
Αυτο σε συνδιασμο με την τοσο φροντιδα και σεβασμο που διαφαινεται απο τα λεγομενα σου τις φωτο σου την σταση σου εν γενη απο μια βολτιτσα σε ποστς σου εδω πραγματικα με εκαναν να ζηλευψω ..αχ βαχ ... ::  :: 
ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο στην μεταξυ σας σχεση και με τον καιρο αφου τα βγαζεις πλεον και απο το κλουβι να μαθουν να μπαινοβγαινουν μονα τους και χωρις να εισαι παρον ...(βεβαια κρυψε αντικειμενα αξιας στο σπιτι ...εγω οταν ειχα ,ενα μεσημερι μου εφαγε την μιση βιβλιοθηκη :oopseyes:  )....

Νομιζω οτι εχω αρχισει και μιλαω πολυ ,ας με σταματησει καποιος  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Τι υπεροχα που ειναι ολα τους ....Ευτυχως οι παπαγαλοι εν αιχμαλωσια αρεσκονται στην ανθρωπινη παρουσια και ορισμενες φορες τους ειναι και απαραιτητη...
> Αυτο σε συνδιασμο με την τοσο φροντιδα και σεβασμο που διαφαινεται απο τα λεγομενα σου τις φωτο σου την σταση σου εν γενη απο μια βολτιτσα σε ποστς σου εδω πραγματικα με εκαναν να ζηλευψω ..αχ βαχ ...
> ευχομαι ο,τι καλυτερο στην μεταξυ σας σχεση και με τον καιρο αφου τα βγαζεις πλεον και απο το κλουβι να μαθουν να μπαινοβγαινουν μονα τους και χωρις να εισαι παρον ...(βεβαια κρυψε αντικειμενα αξιας στο σπιτι ...εγω οταν ειχα ,ενα μεσημερι μου εφαγε την μιση βιβλιοθηκη )....
> 
> Νομιζω οτι εχω αρχισει και μιλαω πολυ ,ας με σταματησει καποιος


Χαχαχαχαχαχα, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια! Η αλήθεια είναι πως οι παπαγάλοι έχουν ανάγκη την παρουσία μας ειδικά όταν δεν έχουν κάποιο άλλο πουλάκι για παρέα, τους συμπεριφερόμαστε όπως τους αξίζει και τους παρέχουμε την κατάλληλη φροντίδα! 

Από το κλουβί βγαίνουν μόνο αν είναι κάποιος στο δωμάτιο που μπορεί να τους επιτηρεί (συνήθως εγώ δηλαδή) γιατί φοβάμαι το τι σκανταλιά μπορεί να κάνουν που θα έχει επίπτωση στη δική τους υγεία, όχι απαραίτητα σε καταστροφές στο σπίτι  ::

----------


## xrisam

Αχου τα που λιάζονται...

Το καλύτερο τους είναι ο ήλιος όπως όλα τα πουλάκια!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η ζουζούνα μας σήμερα έχει τα γενέθλιά της!!!! Το κοριτσάκι μας γίνεται τριών ετών και πανέμορφη!!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  


Ένα έχω να πω, τον λίγο καιρό που είναι στην παρέα μας νιώθω απίστευτα τυχερή που ήρθε στη ζωή μου αυτό το πλασματάκι! Τρομερά ήρεμη και καλόκαρδη, πάντα έτοιμη για χαδάκια! Σκέτο ζουζούνι!!!! 

Όπως ίσως να παρατηρήσετε, ένωσα επιτέλους τα δύο κοκατίλ και συγκατοικούν πλέον στο κλουβί του Αρθούρου! Η Γκρέτελ φαίνεται ενθουσιασμένη με το μεγάλο χώρο και τα τόσα παιχνίδια, δεν σταματάει να δαγκώνει τα πάντα η γλυκιά μου  :Love0020: 

Προς το παρόν είμαστε στη φάση που συνηθίζουν ο ένας τον άλλον και μένουμε στην ασφαλή απόσταση των 10 εκατοστών  ::  εκτός αν τρώμε λαχανικά ή κεχρί, γιατί τότε δεν μας πειράζει να είμαστε και λίγο πιο κοντά!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Anim 34: 
Ωωωω ζουζούνα όμορφη να τα χιλιάσεις !!! 
Μπράβο πολύ όμορφη !!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Πάντα της είχα αδυναμία αυτής της φατσούλας !! :Love0020: 

Κωνσταντίνα περιμένουμε και φωτογραφίες με τον Αρθούρο και την Γκρέτελ μαζί !!!
 ::

----------


## xrisam

Χρονια πολλά στο τόσο γλυκό ζουζουνοκοριτσάκι σου Κωσταντίνα!!!!

----------


## Destat

Χρόνια της Πολλά κι ευτυχισμένα να της πεις και να της δωσεις κι ενα φιλάκι στο ραμφάκι! 

Εννοείται οτι περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες με τον Αρθουράκο μαζί..μη μας αφησεις με μια!  ::

----------


## mitsman

να ζησει η μικρη να ειναι για παρα πολλά χρονια στην παρεα σας!!!!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εχθές είχαμε την πρώτη κοινή έξοδο του ντουέτου της καταστροφής!!!  ::   ::  Βγήκαν και τα δύο, ο Αρθούρος πρώτος πρώτος και κατέληξαν να περπατήσουν οοοοοοοοοοολο το πάνω μέρος του κλουβιού, οοοοοοοοοοοοοολο το πάτωμα ακολουθώντας το ένα το άλλο. Η Γκρέτελ έκανε επίδειξη τις ικανότητές της στο πέταγμα και πήγε πάνω στη βιβλιοθήκη μου και μας κοιτούσε από ψηλά  ::  Απλά δυσκολεύτηκα αρκετά να τα βάλω μέσα μιας και τώρα που είναι δύο ακολουθεί το ένα το άλλο! Με την κατάλληλη υπομονή και εκπαίδευση όμως, θα το διορθώσουμε και αυτό το κομμάτι!  :Big Grin: 





στα βίντεο αγνοήστε το βουητό, δεν έχουμε αεροδρόμιο κοντά, απλά ο υπολογιστής του Γιώργου διαμαρτύρεται!  ::

----------


## vasilis.a

αν τα ταιζεις εξω ειναι δυσκολο στην αρχη να μπουνε μεσα μετα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι σε αυτό δεν έχεις άδικο! Όταν ήταν μόνος του ο Αρθούρος, ανέβαινε στο χέρι μου και τον έβαζα μέσα χωρίς πρόβλημα, αλλά τώρα που είναι έξω μαζί της, του έχει πάρει τα μυαλά!  ::  Γιαυτό λέω ότι μάλλον θέλουμε λίγη υπενθύμιση στην εκπαίδευση. Άσε που δεν τα ταΐζω συνέχεια κεχρί όταν είναι έξω, αλλά θα δοκιμάσω την επόμενη φορά να μην τους έχω δώσει καθόλου!  :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Ντουετάκι φανταστικό!!! :Love0033:  :Love0034:  :Love0033:

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε βρε δέθηκαν τα μικρά!!  :Happy:  Τώρα να δεις που ο Αρθούρος απέκτησε κορίτσι...!!! 
Πολύ καλό δείγμα για τα περαιτέρω...  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ Κωνσταντίνα μου σε καταλαβαίνω ... τα ίδια το ένα πίσω απο το άλλο !
Το καλό είναι ότι η Μόκα είναι μπροστά οπότε αν της πω step up και ανέβει στο ξυλαρακι τότε τσουπ και το μικιο ο Έκτωρας μένει δίπλα της ! Όπως είπες λίγη εκπαίδευση και θα ειναι κομπλέ ... 
Αλλά  μπορείς να τα βάζεις και ενα ενα ..
Πάντως να πω την αλήθεια δεν τα ξεχωρίζω βρε συ  τα μικρά σου ... Ιδιαααα  ::   :: 
χαχαχα πλάκα κάνω  να σου ζήσουν τα τσουλουφακια σου  :Love0020:

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Πάντως να πω την αλήθεια δεν τα ξεχωρίζω βρε συ  τα μικρά σου ... Ιδιαααα


Άσε το ξέρω και εγώ τα μπερδεύω......ή ίσως και όχι  ::

----------


## Ariadni

Τι ομορφα μωρα που εχεις? Να τα χαιρεσαι! Διαβασα ολο το θεμα και ουτε που το καταλαβα! Ο Αρθουρος ειναι ολα τα λεφτα αλλα και η Γκρετελ δεν παει πισω γι αυτο του εχει παρει τα μυαλα! Ειναι φοβερα!
Ευχαριστουμε που εχεις μοιραστει ολες αυτες τις στιγμες! Και πραγματικα διαβαζοντας αυτα τα θεματα που εχετε ανοιξει ολα τα παιδια εδω βοηθιομαστε και οι υποψηφιοι μελλοντικοι μαμαδες και μπαμπαδες!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αριάδνη μου, να είσαι καλά!!! 

Όντως ο Αρθούρος από προσωπικότητα άλλο τίποτα, ενώ η Γκρέτελ το κορίτσι μου είναι πολύ ήρεμη και καλόβολη! Πάλι καλά δηλαδή γιατί αν ήταν ζιζάνια και τα δύο....  :Innocent0006:

----------


## Destat

Αχ αυτές οι βόλτες εκτός κλουβιού είναι οι αγαπημένες μου! Κι εμείς τα αφήνουμε έτσι για κανένα τρίωρο να μπαινοβγαίνουν και τα χαζεύουμε, μα σκαρφίζονται ΤΙΣ ζημιές τα άτιμα... :Evilgrin0007: 

Και Κωνσταντίνα πουλάκι μου, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου με τη σκούπα μετά που θα μαζεύεις με τις ώρες το κεχρί...μόνο μέσα στο κλουβί αυτά τα πράγματα  :Party0024:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Άσε Αθηνά, ειδικά αν αφού φάνε και τα κάνουν όλα λίμπα, αποφασίσουν να πετάξουν.....Εκεί να δεις γλέντια! Μένω να τα κοιτάω φτύνοντας το κεχρί που έχει φτάσει μέχρι το στόμα μου.....χαχαααχααα, χαλάλι τους, τι να κάνω!  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φωτογραφίες των ζουζουνιών από σήμερα, βγήκαν τσάρκα στο πίσω μπαλκόνι και σήκωσαν τη γειτονιά στο πόδι με τις χαρούμενες φωνούλες τους  :Innocent0006: 





και τσαχπινιές  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 







αγνοήστε το πίσω χάος, το έχουμε σαν αποθήκη το μπαλκόνι αυτό, είναι τόσο μικρό που δεν χωράς να κάτσεις, αλλά το κλουβί τους χωράει μια χαρά και είναι ακριβώς μπροστά στο δωμάτιο μου, οπότε όλο το καλοκαίρι που θα έχει καλό καιρό, θα βγαίνουν να παίρνουν τον ήλιο τους και εγώ θα κάνω τις δουλειές μου προσέχοντάς τα!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, μη στεναχωριέσαι. Λίγο πολύ τα "πίσω" μπαλκόνια σε όλους έτσι είναι!!  :: 
Κουκλάκι είναι και βλέπω ο Αρθούρος κάνει και καμάκι στην κοπελιά... !!!  :winky:

----------


## xrisam

Kαρδουλίνια μου!!! :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## WhiteFace

Αχ ρε Γκρετελ , ποζαρεις κιολας μοντελο εισαι <333

----------


## mitsman

Ποσο χαρουμενος οταν πουλακια που γεννηθηκαν στο σπίτι μου έχουν αυτη την ποιότητα ζωης!!!!!!!!!

 :Love0030:

----------


## CaptainChoco

> Ποσο χαρουμενος οταν πουλακια που γεννηθηκαν στο σπίτι μου έχουν αυτη την ποιότητα ζωης!!!!!!!!!


Οοοο σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τα καλά σας λόγια!  :Big Grin:  Με κάνουν ιδιαίτερα χαρούμενη!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τα ζουζούνια μου τα πάνε μια χαρά, όντως όταν δεν τα ταΐζω κεχρί όσο είναι έξω, μπαίνουν μέσα πολύ πιο εύκολα! Συνήθως βάζω πρώτα τη Γκρέτελ που δεν μου κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη το γλυκό μου και μετά μπαίνει και ο Καπετάν Φασαρίας  ::  

Σήμερα χρησιμοποίησαν επιτέλους το νέο τους σταντ που είναι βιδωμένο στον τοίχο και ιδού ένα βιντεάκι με τα κατορθώματα  ::

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ ωραίο ! Μπράβο !
Καλά η Γκρετελ παρατάει καθάρισμα παρατάει τα πάντα για τα χάδια , τι ζουζουνα είναι αυτή ?
Αρθουρεεεεεεεε ζηλιαρηηη ... ζουζουνε ομορφεεε!!!  :Happy0064: 

Άντε ωραία που έμαθαν το ένα το άλλο !!! Καλή συνέχεια !!  :Anim 25:

----------


## xrisam

Τι ωραίο βίντεο!!!

Καλα τα μικρά ειναι πολύ ζουζούνια!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα ποσο τελειοοοοο! Τι γλυκουλια που ειναι!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι και τα δυο! Υπεροχα!

----------


## Gardelius

*άπαιχτα !!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καιρό είχαμε να πούμε τα νέα μας εδώ! 

Τα ζουζούνια τα πάνε μια χαρά, έχουν συνηθίσει τις εξόδους από το κλουβί και κάνουν όλο ζουζουνιές! Επίσης, περνούν αρκετές ώρες στο μπαλκόνι με τόση ζέστη που κάνει!!! 

Ο Αρθούρος στο χέρι μου και πάνω στο σταντ τους: 





ο Αρθούρος καθαρίζεται και εγώ τον ενοχλώ  ::  : 



τα ζουζούνια στο μπαλκόνι:









κααααι τα κυριότερα νέα του wannabe ζεύγους.....Η Γκρετούλα έχει αρχίσει να θέλει τρελίτσες και στήνεται στο μπολ του φαγητού και περιμένει η γλυκούλα. Ο Αρθούρος δεν ξέρει τι ακριβώς κάνει και μάλλον νομίζει πως είναι καινούργια μέθοδος για να τρώνε: 



το απόγευμα σήμερα η Γκρέτελ το ξαναέκανε και ο κύριος πήγε κοντά και ανέβηκε πάνω της....Βέβαια μετά απομακρύνθηκαν αλλά νομίζω καλά πάμε!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Η τελευταία φωτογραφία έχει πολύ γέλιο!!!

Μια χαρά τα πάνε πάντως!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχου ζουζούνια !!
Μπράβο μπράβο , καταπληκτικά !! 
Καλά το τελευταίο με "την καινούρια στάση φαγητού" έπεσα στα πατώματα από τα γελια !! 
Να είναι καλά τα μικρά σου Κωνσταντίνα , όπως χαίρεσαι να τα δεις ...

----------


## CaptainChoco

:Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046:  :Jumping0046: 




σφυρίζουμε με τα φτερά καρδούλα  :Big Grin:

----------


## xrisam

Γειά σου Αρθούρε τραγουδιστή!!! 

Και η Γκρέτελ όμως ε....νταρντανογυναίκα  ::  ::  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η Γκρετούλα μου σταθερή αξία η γλυκιά μου  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, θα κάψει καρδιές ο Αρθούρος!!  :Happy: 
Αυτό το σφύριγμα είναι δικό σου Κωνσταντίνα;;;  ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχαχα, ναι δικό μου είναι  ::   ::   ::  Και να φανταστείς πριν πάρω κοκατίλ δεν μπορούσα να σφυρίξω!

----------


## Esmi

Είναι πολύ ομορφουλικα και τα δύο  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πολύ πολύ  ωραία !!!! 
Να είναι καλά και με το καλό να δέσουν και να σου δώσουν πουλάκια του χρόνου !!!
 :Happy0064:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καιρό έχω να γράψω εδώ για τα μικρά μου κοκατιλένια!  :Big Grin: 

Σήμερα λοιπόν, καθάριζα το συρτάρι τους (ναι έχουν δικό τους συρτάρι, γιατί δεν ξέρω που αλλού θα χωρούσα όλα τους τα υπάρχοντα, έχουν προίκα τα μωρά μου), και ταυτόχρονα τα είχα έξω να  κάνουν τη βόλτα τους. 

Όταν έβαζα κεχρί στο μπολ που το αποθηκεύω για να μην ανοίγω κάθε φορά τη μεγάλη σακούλα, ο Αρθούρος φυσικά το κατάλαβε και έκανε επιδρομή. Πέταξε στο κεφάλι μου και μετά μέσα στο συρτάρι να φάει το κεχρί  :: 



και μετά έμεινε μαζί μου να βοηθήσει



Η Γκρέτελ ως πιο συγκρατημένη κοπέλα, έκατσε στην καρέκλα μου (την οποία φυσικά κουτσούλησε) και προσπαθούσε να βρει τρόπο να φτάσει στο κεχρί χωρίς να χρειαστεί να πετάξει! 







κάπως έτσι ήταν η κατάσταση την περισσότερη ώρα, μέχρι που κατέβασα εγώ την Γκρέτελ κάτω μαζί μας και μετά έκατσαν και τα δύο στην καρέκλα μου όσο τελείωνα τη δουλειά μου!

----------


## Esmi

Τι γλυκά παιδάκια που έχεις Κωνσταντίνα, φαίνονται αξιολάτρευτα!!! Πω πω εντάξει, από τότς που απέκτησα τη Μόζι έχω τρελαθεί με όλους τους παπαγάλους του πλανήτη... είναι όλα τους γλυκουλιτσινάκιααα!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Πωπωπωπω δύο ζουζούνια όμορφα ! 
Α ρε Αρθούρε νοικοκύρη ... ! Πόσο όμορφος θα γίνει πλέον αυτος ο κοκατιλινος , αμαν !  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Εντάξει η καρέκλα έχει λυγισει απο το θηρίο τη Γκρετελ ... αγαπημενηη!  :Love0020: 
Το κλουβί και τη προίκα θα στα κλέψω ... Μπορεί και τα κοκατιλ θα δω !  :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:  :: 
Πολύ όμορφα όλα Κωνσταντίνα να τα χαίρεσαι !!   :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:

----------


## xrisam

Δεν παίζονται τα μικρά σου Κωνσταντίνα!!! Τρελουλικά πλασματάκια!!!

Χαχα τους εχω και εγω ντουλάπι για την προίκα τους με ενα σωρο τάπερακια!! Αλλο για το κεχρι, την τροφη, την βρώμη, το φαγοπυρο, τις σουπιες κτλ :Anim 59:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, είμαι σίγουρος πως η Γκρέτελ και ο Αρθούρος έκαναν όλη τη δουλειά και εσύ καθόσουν!!!  :: 
Πάντως, είναι πολύ όμορφα και τα δύο. στο έχουμε πει εκατοντάδες φορές!! Φαίνεστε να είστε μια χαρούμενη ατμόσφαιρα!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τότε που άρχισα δουλειά βλέπω τα ζουζούνια μου λιγότερο και μου λείπουν πολύ πολύ! Μάλλον όμως τα αισθήματα είναι αμοιβαία, γιατί σήμερα που τα έβγαλα από το κλουβί τους δεν ξεκολλούσαν από δίπλα μου. Ο Αρθούρος μου έκανε καντάδα και η Γκρέτελ περίμενε για χαδάκια συνεχώς  :Love0001:  :Love0001: 

Δύο βιντεάκια από τη σημερινή μας έξοδο. 




(δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί ανέβηκε η Γκρέτελ πάνω του, είναι η πρώτη φορά που το κάνει, αλλά ο Αρθούρος δεν πτοήθηκε και πολύ  ::  )

----------


## CreCkotiels

:Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  Ζουζούνια όμορφα !!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Φτου φτου! Να τα χαιρεσαι! Τι ηλικια ειπαμε εχουν;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο Αρθούρος είναι σχεδόν 14 μηνών πλέον, τον είχα από όταν ήταν 3ων μηνών. Η Γκρετούλα έκλεισε φέτος τα 3 της χρόνια, την έχω εδώ και 6 μήνες!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ηταν ημερη η Γκρετελ οταν την πηρες;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι η Γκρέτελ ήταν ήμερη όταν ήρθε στα χέρια μου, ο Αρθούρος όχι  :winky:

----------


## Esmi

Αααχ τα γλυκά μου.... τι ζουζούνια που είναι!!Φτου φτου...!!!

----------


## xrisam

Κάνει κόρτε στη Γκρετούλα με το ωραίο τραγούδι του, πωπω ενα γλύκο αγόρι!!

Φτου φτου τα κουκλάκια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εχθές που είχα χρόνο στο σπίτι, ασχολήθηκα πολύ με τα ζουζούνια και βγάλαμε φωτογραφίες!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Άχου μια ναζιάρα η Γκρέτελ !!!!!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033: 
Ο Αρθούρος τι ψάχνει κάτω στη γωνία ? χαχαχαχα  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τίποτα το συγκεκριμένο, του αρέσει να κατεβαίνει και να κάνει βόλτες στο πάτο του κλουβιού!  ::   ::  Η Γκρετούλα κάνει χαδάκια με το παιχνίδι  :Love0034:

----------


## CreCkotiels

Τις πέρλες ο ζουζούνας σε ορισμένα σημεία τις έχει ακόμα .....  :Happy0064:

----------


## Esmi

Αααααχ να σκάσω είναι κουκλιά!!! Οι πόζες που παίρνει ο Αρθούρος έχουν πολύ πλάκα

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχει κρατήσει όντως κάποια μικρά σημάδια από πέρλες ακόμα  :Happy0064:  Χαχαχαχα, Ερασμία είναι φωτομοντέλο, μόλις βλέπει το κινητό παίρνει πόζα  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Εχει ιδιαιτερη οψη η Γκρετελ! Ειναι σαν το αρνητικο του Αρθουρου. Συνηθως το γκρι στο προσωπο ειναι πιο αραιο στα pied (pied δεν ειναι; ). Αυτα που βαζεις για παιχνιδια ειναι απο παιδικα παιχνιδια,ε; Κατι κλειδακια, κτλ.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ναι η μικρή μου είναι pied όντως. Γενικά έχει μία πολύ ιδιαίτερη εμφάνιση. Ακόμα και οι φτερούγες της είναι διαφορετικές, η μία γκρι και η μία άσπρη. Είναι πανέμορφο πτηνό  :Love0034:  Τα κλειδάκια και οι κρίκοι είναι από πετ σοπ και είναι για πτηνά. Υποθέτω όμως πως και παιδικά παιχνίδια είναι εξίσου ασφαλή αν σκεφτούμε ότι και τα παιδιά τα μασουλάνε όλα. Τα κουταλάκια που χαϊδεύεται η Γκρέτελ είναι μεζούρες για φαγητό κανονικά, άρα σκεύη φαγητού, άρα ασφαλή επίσης  :winky:

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Μαλιστα, ωραια. Παιζουν καθολου μ'αυτα;

----------


## CaptainChoco

Αμέ, και τα κουτάλια τραβολογάνε ή τους κάνουν χάδια, και τα υπόλοιπα με τα κλειδιά και τους κρίκους. Τα πιάνουν με το ποδαράκι και τα τραβάνε ή τα δαγκώνουν. Βέβαια δεν έχουν δύναμη να βγάλουν κομμάτι, απλά κάνουν χαζομάρες  ::

----------


## Destat

Βρε τα παλιόμουτραααα! Καιρό έχω να σας γράψω αν και σας παρακολουθώ...χιχιχιχιιιι

Τί τρελίτσες και ναζάκια ειν'αυτά που κάνει πάλιιι η Γκρετελίνγκα??? Μέχρι και στα χρωματιστά κουτάλια ζητάει χάδια,θα τρελαθώ! 
Ο Αρθουράκος πάλι έχει αυτό το ύφος του μπουμπούνα που έχουν αν όχι όλα,τα περισσότερα αρσενικά κοκατίλ...σαν του Μανταρίνη ένα πράγμα, μονίμως μια απορία στο βλέμμα και φυσικά ακολουθεί ότι γελοιότητα μπορείς να φανταστείς! Πολύ ομόρφυνε όμως το αγοράκι σου, μ'αρέσουν πολύ μαζί!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η Γκρετούλα ζητάει χάδια από τα πάντα! Ότι βρεθεί στο δρόμο της! Είναι πολύ γλυκό πουλάκι! Ο άλλος είναι το εντελώς αντίθετο, ο καπετάν Φασαρίας αυτοπροσώπως!

----------


## xrisam

Μα τι νάζι η Γκρετούλα...τρελαίνει κόσμο!!! Το λάγνο ύφος της είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!

Και Αρθούρος τι γλυκο αγόρι εχει γίνει. Μου αρέσουνε τόσο πολύ τα ποδαράκια του που δεν είναι ούτε σκούρα ουτε ασπρα και εχει μαύρα νυχάκια!!!

Φτού φτού!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Τα γνωρισα απο κοντα και με ξετρελαναν! Ειναι απλα υπεροχα! Δειτε τα κι εσεις!







Κωνσταντινα να τα χαιρεσαι τα μωρα σου!!!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αχ αχ αχ κάτι ζουζούνια !!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 
Μεγάλη μέρα σήμερα .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): Τα ζουζούνια βλέπω μεγάλη αγάπη στην κάμερα .  :Love0020: 

Αριάδνη σε ξετρέλαναν τα κοκατιλ ?  :Rolleye0012:  :: 

Κωνσταντίνα ζουζούνια τα μωρα σου !!  :Love0020:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ναι ναι με ξετρελαναν! Ειναι πολυ αγαπησιαρικα!

----------


## Esmi

Ρεεε τι φάτσες είναι αυτές!!!Πω πω Κώνσταντινα τα μωρά σου είναι υπέροχα... τα αγαπωωω!Ελπίζω κάποτε να αξιωθώ να τα γνωρίσω από κοντά  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## rafa

Ομορφες φατσες

----------


## rafa

> Ναι ναι ναι με ξετρελαναν! Ειναι πολυ αγαπησιαρικα!


Αριαδνη τελικα για κοκατιλοαγαπισιαρα μου φαινεσαι.στο τελος στοιχιματιζω πως θα βρεθεις με ενα κοκατιλ στην αγκαλια.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Ariadni

> Αριαδνη τελικα για κοκατιλοαγαπισιαρα μου φαινεσαι.στο τελος στοιχιματιζω πως θα βρεθεις με ενα κοκατιλ στην αγκαλια.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-H340n μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ειναι τελεια αλλα δε νομιζω... Ειμαι αλλου!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα τα λέει αυτά, γιατί εχθές που τις έκανε νάζια ο Αρθούρος άλλα έλεγε!!!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχαχα δεν ειπα οτι θα παρω κοκατιλ!! Ενταξει ο Αρθουρος μου εκανε πολλα ναζια αλλα ειμαι αλλου!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τελικά έπρεπε να σε είχα όντως βγάλει βίντεο!!!!

----------


## xrisam

Δυσκολο να αντισταθείς σε αυτά τα τσουλουφάκια!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καιρό έχω να ανεβάσω τα νέα των κοκατιλένιων μου!! Ήρθα λοιπόν με πολύ πολύ πολύ φωτογραφικό υλικό!  ::  ::  :: 

Φωτογραφίες από μπανάκι και ηλιοθεραπεία που κάναμε προ ημερών (πρώτα τους κάνω μπάνιο και μετά καθαρίζω γιατί βρέχουν τον τόπο όπως καταλαβαίνετε, οπότε ο πάτος έχει παντού φαγητό!): 

 

 

 

 



και φωτογραφίες από διάφορες βόλτες για βοσκή εκτός κλουβιού  ::  

 

 

 

αυτές τις ολίγες φωτογραφίες!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## niotheros

Υπέροχα!  :Happy0064:   Φτου φτου!

----------


## xrisam

Καλέ τι ναζάκια αυτη η Γκρέτελ, πωπώ μια κοπέλα ναζιάρα!!!

Και ο Αρθουράκος ολόκληρο παλικάρι!!!

----------


## Esmi

Αχ Κωνσταντίνα τα ζουζούνια σου!!!

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Τι ζουζουνια ειναι αυτα!! Φτου φτου!

----------


## Ariadni

Κωνσταντινα τα αγαπω! Μαριε ετοιμασου γι αυτο που λεγαμε!

----------


## CreCkotiels

> Κωνσταντινα τα αγαπω! Μαριε ετοιμασου γι αυτο που λεγαμε!


Έτοιμος είμαι .  :Rolleye0012: Χεχεχεχε  :Evilgrin0030:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Φωτογραφίες από τις βόλτες μας! Όπως βλέπετε εντυπωσιάστηκαν και τα δύο από ένα συγκεκριμένο λούτρινο κουκλάκι που έχω στο γραφείο. Μέχρι που το τράβηξαν, έπεσε κάτω και τρόμαξαν  :: 





και μετά κουραστήκαμε από την εξερεύνηση και κάτσαμε, άλλος στο κεφάλι, άλλος στην πατήθρα  ::

----------


## xrisam

Χαχα!!! Αυτή η περιέργεια των παπαγάλων!!!

----------


## Ariadni

Χαχαχαχα! Μ αρεσει που κανουν ο,τι κανουν και μετα τρομαζουν κιολας!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εννοείται Αριάδνη! Τρομάζουν, πετάνε, προσγειώνονται και πειράζουν το ίδιο πράγμα......Ένας ατελείωτος κύκλος χαζομάρας και γλυκύτητας  :Love0033:   :Love0033:   :Love0033:   :Love0033:

----------


## Destat

Αχ τί καλάαααα, ατρόμητα είναι! 
τα δικά μου οποιοδήποτε καινούριο αντικείμενο φέρω μπροστά τους παθαίνουν πανικό ,πετάνε και τσιρίζουν, για τρομοκρατία μιλάμε! μέχρι που σκέφτηκα να έβαζα ένα λούτρινο στην ντουλάπα για να μην ανεβαίνουν και κουτσουλάνε..δε φτάνω κι εγώ η κακομοίρα να τα καθαρίζω εκεί, έχω κι ένα ύψος  :Party0048: 

Η Γκρέτελ είναι κούκλα στην τελευταία φωτογραφία!!! για πολλά φιλάκια είναι και τα δυο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Χαχαχαχα, εμένα πλέον δεν φοβούνται τίποτα....Διστάζουν λίγο στην αρχή, αλλά μετά πάνε και τα καταστρέφουν όλα!  ::

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Xαχαχαχα, τι ατιμα που ειναι!

----------


## Γωγω/Τσιφτης

Ειναι πραγματι υπεροχα τα ζουζουνια σου.Να τα χαιρεσαι.Ειναι πολυ περιεργα πλασματα.Εμενα σημερα ανεβηκε στο χριστουγεννιατικο δεντρο ,εριξε μια μπαλα,τρομαξε αλλα μετα παλι εκει πηγε.Πρεπει να εχεις μια καμερα στημενη να τα τραβας γιατι ειναι απιθανα.

----------


## WhiteFace

Αχ ρε αρθουρε εχω καιρο να σε καμαρωσω , αδυναμια μου !!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επιστρέψαμε λοιπόν στο αρχικό θέμα των τσουλουφιών μου!! Φυσικά στις περιπέτειες του Αρθούρου και της Γκρέτελ προστέθηκαν και τα 3 υπέροχα τσουλουφάκια τους!!  :Love0020:  :Love0020:  :Love0020: 

Ώρα να βάλουμε λοιπόν μερικές φωτογραφίες για να μας δείτε πόσο έχουμε μεγαλώσει και ομορφύνει!! Μιας και δεν έχω πλέον το χρόνο για μία κανονική "φωτογράφηση", θα μοιραστώ μαζί σας διάσπαρτες φωτογραφίες από διάφορες στιγμές τους!  :Happy:  

Αρθουρίνος σε στιγμές γλύκας:





Γκρετούλα όλο νάζι:




Εδώ ο Οδυσσέας ετοιμάζεται να της "καθαρίσει" το τσουλούφι, δεν ξέρω αν βλέπετε το ύπουλο το βλέμμα! 



Ο Οδυσσέας, έχοντας κλείσει τους 5 μήνες, άρχισε να κιτρινίζει στη μουρίτσα του!! Γενικά είναι ο τραγουδιστής της οικογένειας και έχει μία περίεργη συνήθεια να κελαηδάει στο πόδι του  :Party0016: 




Και τα τρελοκόριτσα της οικογένειας! Η Ιόλη σε στιγμές κασκαντέρ ή νυχτερίδας: 






Και η Λίζα η μικρή εξερευνήτρια που δεν τη σταματάει τίποτα όταν είναι περίεργη...Μέχρι και στο μπάνιο μαζί μου έρχεται όταν καθαρίζω τη σχάρα. Κρύβεται στα μαλλιά μου και κοιτάει το νερό που τρέχει. Μόλι το κλείσω κατεβαίνει να επιτηρήσει τον καθαρισμό!

----------


## Efthimis98

Μία χαρά φωτορεπορτάζ είναι Κωνσταντίνα!!!  :Happy:  Είναι τέλεια όλα τους!

Δεν θέλω να υποβιβάσω τους γονείς και τον Οδυσσέα, αλλά τα κοριτσάκια, η Ιόλη και η Λίζα, είναι ομολογουμένως πανέμορφες!!!

----------


## xrisam

Aχ τι φάτσες!!! Μας έλειψαν τα μουτράκια τους!!!

Για την κασκαντέρ της οικογένειας τι να πώ... κατι απο spiderman θυμίζει!!!

Όλα είναι υπέροχα!!!

ΥΓ: Αυτη η γλυκια έκφραση της Γκρετούλας!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Τι κουκλιά είναι αυτά :-D 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Andromeda

τελεια τα ζουζουνια  :Happy0030:  σκετη γλυκα ειναι!!!!

----------


## Esmi

Τα αγαπώ αυτά τα μωρά, τα λατρεύω φίλη μου!!!Είναι κουκλιά όλα τους!!!

----------


## Cristina

Τι βλέπουν τα μάτια μου;;; Τιγλυκακια είναι αυτά; Ειδικά το Λιζακι που έγινε η σκια σου... Νοικοκυρά γίνει, θέλεινα μάθει τα πάντα!
 Φοβερά πουλάκια! Θα το ξαναπώ, αν και το είπα αρκετές φορές! Να τα χαίρεσαι όλα!!! Να είναι γερά!

----------


## Soulaki

Ποσά  κοκατιλακια πια ? Τι ομορφιές ειναι αυτες? Μεγαλώσατε πολυ και είστε για πολλα φιλακια.......ειναι ολα τους κουκλιά, να τα χαίρεσαι κοπέλα μου......

----------


## mariann@

Τι όμορφα που είναι όλα τους!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εντάξει πιάσαμε αράχνες!!!

Επιστρέψαμε όμως να σας δείξουμε τα όμορφα τσουλουφάκια, φτεράκια, πουπουλάκια, ραμφάκια και πατουσάκια μας!! Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από διάφορες ημέρες που τα πετύχαινα να κάνουν κάτι ενδιαφέρον ή απλά ήταν γλυκούτσικα!  :Love0001: 

Αρθουράκος και Γκρέτελ μόλις είχαν ξυπνήσει:



Γκρέτελ κλασσικά να ζητάει χαδάκια από παντού: 



"Μα τι κάνουν πάλι τα παλαβά εκεί κάτω;" 



Η ακροβάτισσα που λέγαμε και πριν καιρό, Ιόλη: 



Και εδώ να το παίζει νορμάλ! 



Ο Οδυσσέας που γίνεται αντράκι και κιτρινίζει η μουρίτσα όλο και περισσότερο κάθε φορά!! 



Και η Λίζα! Αυτό το πλάσμα, με το που ανοίγω τη πόρτα βγαίνει, όταν βάζω το νερό τους σκαρφαλώνει στο χέρι μου και ανεβαίνει μέχρι τον ώμο μου και κάθεται. Αν τολμήσει κανένα από τα άλλα τσουλούφια να ανέβει στο ίδιο χέρι που είναι και αυτή, τους διώχνει γιατί ζηλεύει! Μπλέξαμε αλλά.... τραβάτε με και ας κλαίω! 



Τα μωρά περνούν τώρα τη πρώτη τους πτερόροια που ξεκινάει στους 6 μήνες οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνετε, πνιγόμαστε στο πούπουλο!! Τα μεγάλα "μωρά" είναι πια 8!! μηνών και η Λίζα 6 μηνών! Πότε μεγάλωσαν, δε ξέρω  :Confused0007:

----------


## Ariadni

Ρε φιλη ειναι παρε τ ενα κ ξυσε τ αλλο! Ποσο τ αγαπω!! Το καθενα εχει τ δικο του θεμα αλλα κανενα δν ειναι νορμαλ! Για πολλα φιλακια ειναι!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Επειδή έχω πολύ καιρό να σας πω τα νέα της κοκατιλοοικογένειας, θα σας ανταμείψω με βιντεάκια και φωτογραφίες! Τραγούδαμε, κάνουμε μπανάκι και φυσικά πολλά πολλά χαδάκια! 

Γκρέτελ



Αρθούρος



Ιόλη



Οδυσσέας  



Λίζα

----------


## IscarioTis

Μπορω να ζουλξω τς μαγουλιθρες ολονωνε?
Ε μπορω μπορω μπορω?
Φτου φτου να σου ζησουν

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Esmi

Τα αγαπώ αυτά τα μωρά τα λατρεύω!!! Ανυπομονώ να τα δω από κοντά τα μπουμπούκια

----------


## Ariadni

Ρε νταξει ειναι ολα ενα κι ενα! Απιστευτες φατσες! Ο Αρθουρος μας μιλουσε;; Θεός!
Με το μπανακι ελιωσα! Ο,τι να ναι το καθενα!
Για τη Λιζαρα τι να λεμε! Ζει και αναπνεει για να ειναι στο χερι σου και να τη ζουμπας!
Τελεια η κοκατιλοοικογενεια σου!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Και εγω σαν τον φίλο μας τον Δημητρη.
Μπορω, μπορω, μπορω, να έρθω και να στα φάω όοοοολα?
Εεεεεε? :Happy0045:

----------


## panagiotis k

Χαχαχα. Τέλεια είναι. Να τα χαίρεσαι :-) 

Στάλθηκε από το E2105 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Σα να ζουν σε παιδική χαρά! Μα ποσά όμορφα παιχνίδια τους έχεις φτιάξει;

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mariann@

Κουκλάκια!!! Ζουζούνια όμορφα :Jumping0046:  Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!

----------


## xrisam

:: Γλυκουλινια!! Και πόζες και φωτογενια τα λουκούμακια!! !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Η κοκατιλοοικογένεια σας ευχαριστεί όλους για τα όμορφα λόγια σας!!

Ναι ναι ο Αρθούρος έστελνε φιλάκια και έλεγε "τι είναι αγόρι μου"!

 Μπορείτε να έρθετε να τα ζουμπήξετε, ο ζωολογικός μας κήπος δέχεται επισκέψεις!

----------


## Destat

Αχου τα γλυκάκια μου! Τα πεθύμησα όλα τους, ένα προς ένα! Ο Αρθουράκος έχει κάνει πολύ ωραία μελωδία, ποιός είναι ο δημιουργός?? Κούκλος!!!
Η Γκρετελίτσα και τα παιδιά τρέλα, ειδικά στο μπάνιο, μα σε όλους αρεσει?? χαχα πάπιες όλα τους! και ακούγεται απο παντού ''κουί'' ''κουί'' χαχα 

όσο για τη Λίζα τί να πω..αρχίζει ένας έρωτας μεγάαλος, οι πέρλες είναι? το ακαταμάχητα γλυκό της μούτρο είναι? τα νάζια και τα χάδια της?? αχχ δώστης φιλιάαα πολλάαα!  :Love0001:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Κωνσταντίνα φέτος το ζευγάρι δε θα προχωρήσει νέα μωράκια;   Δεν είδα κάπου νέο θέμα.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Ο δημιουργός της μελωδίας είμαι εγώ και την έχουν μάθει και ο Αρθούρος και ο Οδυσσέας  :Fighting0015:  Όταν το ακούς στις 7 το πρωί δεν είναι τόσο γλυκούλικο βέβαια  :: 

Όχι Μαργαρίτα, φέτος δεν θα πάμε για νέα μωράκια και ευτυχώς μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουμε ζευγαρώματα ή αυγά στο πάτο!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σαν σήμερα πριν ένα χρόνο γεννήθηκε για πρώτη φορά στο σπίτι μας ένα κοκατιλάκι, η Ιόλη!! Μία περλίτσα σκέτη γλύκα και το πρώτο μωρό κοκατιλοδεινοσαυράκι που έβλεπα ποτέ από κοντά! Ήταν μία από τις πιο όμορφες στιγμές της ενασχόλησης μου με τα υπέροχα αυτά πλάσματα να την ακούω μέσα από το αυγό ακόμα να κάνει τα πρώτα της πιπ πιπ! 
Ένα χρόνο μετά και όταν φωνάζει ακούγεται σε όλο το σπίτι!! Χαρούμενα πρώτα γενέθλια μικρή μου!!  :Anim 34:

----------


## xrisam

To κορίτσι χρόνισε καλέ? Πολύχρονη η Ιολίτσα!!!

----------


## Esmi

Πολύχρονο το κοριτσάκι το όμορφο!!! Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά να της δώσεις!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Να σου ζήσει το Ιολακι σου.....να ειναι πάντα γερό, και τυχερό, με εσένα μανούλα. :Love0001:

----------


## ndlns

Να τη χαίρεσαι, είναι πανέμορφη! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ πολύ για τις ευχές αλλά το πάρτυ δεν τελειώνει εδώ!! 

Σαν σήμερα γεννήθηκε ο αδερφός μας Οδυσσέας! Μέσα στο χρόνο που πέρασε, κιτρίνισε η μουρίτσα μας, μεγάλωσε το τσουλουφάκι μας, έγινε γκρι η ουρίτσα μας και το κυριότερο εξασκήσαμε το φοβερό μας ταλέντο στο τραγούδι και μάθαμε να μιμούμαστε τον μπαμπά κάθε πρωί, μεσημέρι και βράδυ!! Τρελά κέφια μιλάμε! 

Επίσης μετά από ένα χρόνο άρνησης και  άκαρπης προσπάθειας να αλλάξω γνώμη στη μαμά μου, ο Οδυσσέας έχει και δεύτερο όνομα Διονύσης!! Μη με ρωτήσετε πως της ήρθε, αλλά από τη στιγμή που γεννήθηκε και βρήκα το όνομα του, τον λέει Διονύση. Ε του έμεινε το Οδυσσέας- Διονύσης και νομίζω πως είναι η ώρα να το αποδεχτώ!

----------


## Soulaki

Καρδούλα μου, τι όμορφος που ειναι.Να τον χαίρεσαι, τον κούκλο.
Οσο για το άλμπουμ, εισαι φοβερη, μαμά Κωσταντινα.

----------


## xrisam

Xρόνια πολλά στον λεβέντη σου Κωνσταντίνα!!! Εχει γίνει κουκλος μουστακαλής!! 

ΥΓ: Μην χαλάσουμε και το χατήρι της μαμάς και τα δύο ονοματα είναι φοβερά!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Ωχ παναγια μου με κοιταει καπως η εμενα μου φαινεται? :Stick Out Tongue: 
Να τα χαιρεσαι ολα τα ζουζουνια σου!

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Στις 2/7 (δηλαδή εχθές) το τρελοκόριτσο μου, η Λίζα, έκλεισε τον πρώτο χρόνο ζωής της!! Παρόλο που πέρασε λίγο δύσκολα μετά το μάδημα στο κεφαλάκι της, το ξεπέρασε γρήγορα και έγινε μία τετραπέρατη κοκατιλίτσα που δε τη σταματάει τίποτα!! 

Διεκδικεί ολοφάνερα τη προσοχή μου και τα βάζει με τα μεγαλύτερα αδέρφια της και τους γονείς της προκειμένου να ασχολούμαι μαζί της και όχι με εκείνους!! Βγαίνει αμέσως μόλις ανοίγω τη πόρτα για να έρθει πάνω μου ή απλά για να πετάξει γύρω γύρω σαν σίφουνας στο δωμάτιο! Τρελαίνομαι όταν προσγειώνεται στον ώμο μου και ζητάει χαδάκια! Μου καθαρίζει τα φρύδια, τα χείλια, τα μάγουλα και μπορεί να κάθεται για χάδια και ζουζουνιές για ώρες!! Περιττό να πω ότι έχουμε μία κάπως ιδιαίτερη σχέση και θα είναι για πάντα το μικρό μου όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν!

----------


## Ariadni

Ενταξει η Λιζαρα ειναι μια θεαρα!! Ειναι θεοτρελο αυτο το μικρο! Ειναι καρτουνοφατσα! Δωσε της χαδι και παρε της την ψυχη! Αν μπορουσε να ειναι συνεχεια στα χερια της Κωνσταντινας θα ηταν! Ποσες και ποσες φορες δε μας εχει στειλει τα δικα της μηνυματα περπατωντας πανω στο πληκτρολογιο, ζητωντας την προσοχη της μαμας της!
Δε θα ξεχασω την περσινη εκδρομη στα γιαννενα που την ειχαμε μαζι μας γιατι ηταν ακομα μωρακι και δεν ετρωγε μονη της!! 
Χρονια πολλα στη μικρη σου ζουζουνα! Πολλα ομως!!

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

Αχου το κορίτσι χρόνια του πολλά!!  :Love0001: 

Η γλυκούλα και το μικρό της οικογενειας!!

----------


## Esmi

Χρόνια πολλά σε αυτό το τρελοκοοοοριτσο!! Η οποία μάλλον μόνο εμένα δεν συμπαθεί αν θυμάμαι καλά -_- ... Αλλά τη συγχωρώ! Χαχαχχα

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Χρονια πολλα !!!!!

----------


## IscarioTis

Χρονια πολλα αργησα λιγο αλλα νταξει 

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ όλους!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Πολύχρονη, η κουκλίτσα σου. :Innocent0006:

----------

